# Donor BFP - Precious Cargo Part 3



## Jayne

New home for all you lovely ladies and bumps. 

Love reading all your news   

Jayne x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, 

Marie, the jeans look fab. Looks like you'll be on a spending spree for the next few months getting all the stuff for the baby.

Wolla, I would keep quiet and go for the scan and if they say anything about you having an earlier one just play dumb and say you didn't realise you weren't supposed to get another one  

We've got a busy weekend ahead as it's Jamie's 2nd birthday on Monday so we're taking him to a big soft play area in Perth with a couple of my friends and their children then we're having family over on Sunday.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

My scan yesterday went well. Baby has grown lots to almost 2 cm now and had a good heartbeat   So exciting!

Viv - have a nice weekend. Have fun for Jamie's birthday - sounds great   

Wolla - I'd definitely do as Viv & marie have said & play dumb and go for another scan. I'm sure they won't turn you away once you are there with an appointment.  

Marie - jeans look fab & all your shopping plans & plans for the nursery sound very exciting!! I'll have to have a look on ebay over the weekend!

 to everyone else. Have a good weekend  

Sarah
x


----------



## Marielou

Morning! 

Blimey, what a 24 hours! Viv ~ Thank you for your message on the 1st tri thread  

Had some more spotting yesterday, went to hospital, got worried by a Dr who told me scarey things   and then got sent home (thankfully) as everything seems fine.  I worried about going to hospital, but my Midwife had advised me to go to the EPAU on weekdays if I spotted, or hospital on weekends, so I feel I did the right thing. 

Spoke to my nan this morning, bless her, she is so excited about the baby.  She said at the end of the conversation 'You take care of my Granddaughter or Grandson, this one's very special you know'    Bless her! 

Sarah ~ Wowee, so glad to hear your scan went well, and baby is growing nicely! Amazing to see, isnt it?   

Vivienne ~ Have a fab time with Jamie this weekend, I bet he loves the soft play area! (I love them too, I take Hayley more often than I should   ) 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - you poor thing, you must've been so worried!  Glad everything's ok though hun.

Sarah - glad the scan went well - did you get a pic?

Viv - hope you had a good time at the soft play for Jamie's birthday.

Thanks for your advice re the scan - but....when I got home on Friday there was another letter waiting for me to say that the scan had been cancelled because I'd already had one, and giving me a new date in June - which will be my 20wk scan  .  Never mind eh?

Went shopping with my mum and sister yesterday and spent all afternoon in mothercare and babies'r'us, cooing over prams and cots etc.  When we got home my mum produced a bag full of goodies from babies'r'us which I didn't even notice her buying - a little set with some 'babybear' sleepsuits, hat, scratch mittens & booties, and she gave me a little cardigan that she'd knit too - I've just put them all away in what is now the 'baby drawer' - laid them all out on the bed first and had a little cry (with happiness of course!!)

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - glad you had a good shopping trip with your Mum - sounds lovely   Sorry to hear your scan was cancelled    Yes, have lovely pic from my scan. I don't have scanner though to put it on here  

Marie - sounds like you have been through it this weekend. Glad that everything is OK though. Good luck for your next scan       

Viv - hope you had nice weekend  

Lizi  - hope you are OK  

I've been feeling very queasy all weekend, and have been napping on the sofa for most of the day today feeling exhausted. All good signs though I guess  

Ooh - forget to say - I asked my clinic about reserving the same donor for siblings. There is an initial charge of £150 per vial plus £130 per year per vial. Also this donor expires at the end of next year so if we were to try for siblings we will have to do this next year, and probably only get 1 attempt. I know they used several vials this time, so I guess we would need to reserve a few, but the costs do start to add up then........... How many would you say?? I know this seems a little early, as we are hardly into this pregnancy really and one baby seems like a complete dream, but I would like to keep our options open for the future - especially with the donor situation as it is now. Thanks.  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Sarah, it's hard to know what to do in your circumstances. Do you know what would happen for instance if you got pregnant first time but had paid for three vials to be kept. Would you get any money back then? Regardless of that, what about keeping 3 vials. That's what we had as we also wanted to use the same donor as we used for Jamie so we decided to have 2 IUIs then move onto DIVF. We were just so lucky it worked first time.

Wolla, so sorry your scan was cancelled. How nice of your mum to buy all the baby stuff for you. If you're anything like me you won't be able to stop looking at it.

Marie, glad the spotting has settled down. What time is your scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you and looking forward to seeing an updated photo of Littlebit.

Well, we've had a pretty hectic weekend. Took Jamie to soft play yesterday with some of our friends who have kids all around Jamie's age, all boys as well so it was complete chaos. Had our family round today and I can't believe how much stuff Jamie got. I definitely think we're going to need an extension on the house! I can hardly believe my boy's going to be two tomorrow. I'm very sore now so I'm shuffling about like an old woman.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls, 

Well, what a weekend I've had!    Last night, about 8pm, I went to go to the loo, and I felt something ... pulled down my trousers and pants, and there was red blood dripping down my leg, and making a pool on the floor.  I was literally terrified ~ I even rang Tracey and screamed and babbled to her, which I have no memory of (sorry Tracey!) 

We were so lucky, we got taken straight through at A&E, and admitted to the ward right away.  They had a look, and the bleeding had stopped, and was red spotting, and they checked me internally, my cervix was still closed.  I was given the option of staying in, or going home, and I decided to come home.  Had they advised me to stay in, I would, but they said I wouldnt be doing anything at home that I wouldnt be in hospital, so I went home, straight to bed, and tried to sleep. 

Had my scan at 10.30am (well, it was nearer 11) and Littlebit is HUGE!! I've added a photo to the gallery, he was so so clear ~ I kept thinking of Wolla, as he looked just like her scan photo, on his side, moving his arms and legs (we even saw hands and fingers!!!!!) and he was bouncing up and down!   He then moved so he was looking right at us, and thats the scan photo we have ~ amazing. 

They have no idea why the bleeding, but all seems ok now. 

Right, I'm going to post this now and brb for personnals, need my pessary!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Right back. 

Vivienne ~  to Jamie for today ~ I made him a birthday thread ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54163.0.html Hope he has a good day!

Sarah ~ They don't have any sibling sperm for me  but if they had, I'd buy it. I'd ask yourself if you think you'd have the money, or even want to do DIUI so soon after having a baby, and ask yourself just how important it is to you to use the same donor. I'd buy 3 vials, as Vivienne says. 

Wolla ~ How lovely to have baby things!! I'm beginning to believe this is real now ~ never seen a baby alive at 10 weeks before, I'm on bed/sofa rest until the 18th, but after then ... let me at 'em!!  

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quickie, Marie, thank you so much for Jamie's birthday thread, that was really thoughtful of you. I'm so glad everything was fine at your scan. I can't believe how much Littlebit has grown in this short space of time. That baby is here to stay!!

Better get back downstairs. Jamie has got one of his little friends over and they keep fighting over the same toys. I've left Jason dealing with them while I sneaked up to see how the scan went.

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - fantastic scan picture - so glad that Littlebit is growing well and is OK after your scare. It sounds absolutely terrifying. So glad that all is OK.

Viv - hope Jamie had a good birthday.    for yesterday.

Viv & Marie  - thank you both for your advice on the sperm storage. I think we'll go for the 3 vials as this at least gives us the option of trying again with the same donor 

Hello to everyone else  

Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Hope this works - the last 2 days it hasn't let me post  .

Marie - hope you're still getting plenty of rest.  New scan pic is fab - so glad everything is ok with littlebit, sounds really scary what you've been through.  Let's hope it's plain sailing from here eh?  

Sarahjj - I think going for 3 vials is a good idea.  I've been putting off ringing the clinic to ask about this as I'm scared they'll say they haven't got any - suppose I'll have to do it soon though.

Viv - hope Jamie had a great birthday

Lizi - hope you're ok, you've been very quiet lately.

wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Morning! 

Fingers crossed, bleeding is now very light brown spotting    ~ they think it might be placenta praevia (sp?) but will diagnose at 12 week scan. 
I'm terrified of being on my own now, or standing up in the kitchen ~ I was making a drink in the kitchen when the bleeding started, Mark went out last night and I really wanted a drink, but I was terrified to go and make on in case it made it start again. 
I Think I've been in shock, as I just keep repeating what happened and how lovely the baby was, which is kind of how I was after losing Charlie (but a different kind of shock, thank Goodness) 

I need to ask a question ~ its been 6 days now, and I still havent recieved my ebay jeans    Should I mention something to the seller?  I am going to see a friends baby tonight, and I can't fit in my jeans anymore, so I was hoping to wear those    I wish I'd just gone to the shop now! More expensive but you don't have to rely on some seller why may or may not be dodgy! 

Wola ~ Lizi has got bad flu, so is in bed recovering    Get well soon Lizi! 

Vivienne ~ Hope Jamie had a fab birthday. 

Sarah ~ Glad you could make a decision,

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - yeah, send the seller an e-mail asking if they've been posted (you can have a look in 'my ebay' too to see if they've been marked as sent)

Lizi - hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wolla, I can understand why you might want to put off phoning the clinic but you might feel better once you have phoned them and at least hopefully they'll put your mind at rest. When I got pregnant with Jamie, they automatically put the three vials aside for us for a sibling without us even asking them so that might be the case with your clinic anyway.

Marie, hope you manage to relax and take things easy. I agree with Wolla, contact the seller and just ask when they posted the jeans out to you. Did you pay by Paypal or did you send a cheque? If you sent a cheque the seller might be waiting for it to clear before posting the jeans out to you.

I feel totally shattered tonight. I'm so glad I'm finishing work next week. Jamie had a great birthday and got loads of presents, I don't know where to put all the toys he's got.

Hi to Sarah, Lizi and everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Lizi - hope you are feeling better soon  

Hi Viv - hope you are OK   Glad Jamie had a good birthday.

Marie - hope those jeans arrive soon    Hope you are feeling OK and not having too much more spotting now. Are you still getting some sickness? Take it easy & look after yourself  

Wolla -  hope you are OK   How have you been feeling?

I've had a date through for my next scan and I'm very pleased as it is much earlier than I'd expected - next Thursday when I'll be 10.5 weeks  If all is OK then I think we will start to tell people - very exciting!

love to everyone
Sarah
x


----------



## LiziBee

Yeah!!! This is the first morning in over a week that I haven’t woken up with a pounding head! I swear this bug has been one of the worst I have ever had to deal with and I don’t think its over yet. I still have absolutely no hearing in my left ear and am a complete mucus factory!! Thank goodness none of this seems to have affected Buba as s/he is still growing and kicking well. Sorry I’ve been away for so long, I was thinking of you all. I’m going to go back and read through all the stuff I missed so I can catch up on personals later.
Much love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Oh Marie, sweetie! You do get put through the wringer don't you! I hope everything is OK now and please TAKE IT EASY!!
Sarah - good luck for the scan. I think I must need another one, I'm getting so many kicks from Buba I want to know if s/he is smirking while they do it!!
Viv - can't believe how near you are to the due date! Are you panicing yet??
Wolla - hope the 'puter is behaving now.
lots of love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Morning girls, 

Re~edited this part~  got my jeans today, I swear to you, even a twig could not fit in them    They are gorgeous though, and in fab condition, so I'm going to put them up on ebay again, and go shopping today and remind myself, why I never shop on ebay for anything other than booiks!  

We went and saw our friends 4 week old, Poppy (remember, Poppy Hope?) last night.  Oh, she was GORGEOUS! They had many problems with her ~ she was born with a broken nose due to how she was lying in the womb, and needed an op at 5 days old, but she is scrummy now.  I loved holding her and smelling her baby smell.  So bizarre to think there is one of them in me now!    I also loved watching Mark with her, made me go all gooey.    Only thing was, they had a bugaboo   which along with the Quinny, is in my list of pet hates, but I did usuprise myself by agreeing with her that it was very light to push.  Shame its so ugly  

Lizi ~ Good to see you back online   I hope you start to feel totally better soon. 

Sarah ~ Is your 10.5 week scan in place of your 12 week, or will you also get a 12 week?  I loved my 10 week scan ... seeing the little legs, soooo long! Wow, it really was amazing. 

Viv ~ Glad Jamie had a good birthday, hope you managed to get some sleep last night and stop being so knakcered! (if thats possible at 8 months pg!) 

A very sulky, Marie xx  

ps ~ bump photos in the gallery, my belly is bigger than I thought it was


----------



## struthie

Sorry gatecrashing - Marie you look beautiful and very happy long may it continue xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lizi, glad to see you back and hope you feel much better soon. I have to admit I am starting to panic about the labour, everyone keeps telling me it's easier the second time but we'll wait and see.

Sarah, great news about getting the scan next Thursday. Enjoy telling everyone your news. I'm finishing work next Thursday so we're all going out for a big lunch, can't wait!

Marie, you look great in your photos, shame about the jeans from e-bay but at least you know you can sell them on.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Lizi - glad to see you back. Hope you are feeling better soon   Glad to hear buba is doing well 

Viv - only a few more days til you finish work - that is great!! Have you much left to do before the baby arrives or can you have a bit of time relaxing?

Marie - photos are fab - great bump!!! I'm still just getting fat from eating lots - I don't really have a bump yet    I think my scan next week will be instead of the 12 week one. Can't wait to see the little one getting bigger!

Hi Wolla - hope you are OK  

I had my 1st Boots parenting club pack today - have you registered for this?? Got lots of fab vouchers to spend on myself. Off shopping tomorrow I think!

love Sarah
x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Very excited today ~ I've got my sister, Mum and Hayley coming up  and then Lisa and Morgan on Sunday. Its Mum's birthday today, so Hayley has made a cake (with a little help from Mummy) and we're going to have a 'Burstday party' as she says  I've got to get Mark to go out and buy Poppers and balloons ~ all for Hayley's benefit of course  She's 3 in June, I can't believe it, where did the time go?

Today is Charlie's due date, two years, so I say he'd have been two today.  It seems 'easier' this year, not sure if thats the passage of time, or because of Littlebit. Still sad for him though. I'll love Littlebit enough for both of them. 

Sarah ~ Blimey, you must have sent off those boots vouchers early! I did all that last time and hated having to cancel, so I only signed up for boots/babies r us etc yesterday  I'm very excited to get all my vouchers though! I was excited enough with my bounty bag from boots ~ which was rubbish 

Vivienne ~ How was your labour with Jamie? I don't know if its worse _knowing_ what labour is like, or going in being completley niave?! What do you think?!

Tracey ~ Have a fab time at your Mum's! Miss our friday chat! 

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sarah, we've still got a few things to get for the baby. I think my work are going to get me vouchers so we're going to get a new mattress for the crib and we've still got to get a steriliser and bottles. I do plan to breastfeed but if this baby is like Jamie, I might have to resort to the odd bottle so I want to be prepared. My mum and dad said they'll still take Jamie one or two days a week so at least I'll have that time to myself.

Maire, I don't want to scare you too much about labour but I was 18 hours with Jamie and my contractions were all in my back. It's the worst pain you can ever imagine but once I held him I knew he was worth every second of it and I would have gone through it all again for him. I'll never forget that moment when I saw his little face for the first time. In a way I feel more prepared for labour although they do say no two labours are the same so I'll just have to keep focusing on the end result. I keep looking at my ticker and can't believe it's only 34 days to go  . Have a lovely weekend. I've posted a little message on Charlie's thread for you.

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Marie - wow, what a bump you've got!!  You look great - shame your ebay jeans didn't fit though eh?
I haven't got a bump at all - but then I've got several layers of pure lard for baby to get through first, so it may be some time!!  Have strangely lost half a stone since BFP - weighed myself last week thinking I would've put on loads of weight from all the [email protected] i've been eating, but no, I've lost some!!

Viv - glad Jamie enjoyed his birthday - is he excited about getting a baby brother?  Am going to ring the clinic on Tues/Weds to ask about keeping some DS for siblings as I'm off work til Thurs for Easter - it would be lovely to think they'd put some away automatically, but from experience with my clinic, I very much doubt it.

Sarah - you'll really enjoy the 10.5 week scan - that's how far I was when I had mine, and it was great.  Like Marie said, you'll see his/her little arms & legs waving about - fab!!  I joined the Boots parenting club about a week after my BFP - the vouchers are great aren't they (and you don't have to prove you're pregnant, so really, anyone could join and get loads of freebies!!) - the body butter is lovely!!

Lizi - good to have you back - sorry you're still not feeling 100% though.

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Vivienne ~ Thank you so much for your message on Charlie's page and the balloons    I really apprecaite it.  
Hmm the labour thing is not actuallly scaring me yet. I'm sure when my ticker says 32 days to go, it'll be a different story!    I had a 5 hour labour with Charlie, and the contractions were equivilant to that of a full term labour, and I can still remember how painful it was, but luckily,  I did no pushing.  Mark has this memory of me on all 4's on the bed, not able to move (he was scared so dialled 999) so I can imagine I'll be in the same position sometime in Oct/Nov      Gas and Air actually made me unconcious, I am far too lightweight! 

Wolla ~ You get body butter with the boots pack?  Oh good, I've just run out of mine, so I'll hold off buying some more    Have you joined cow and gate? Their vouchers are quite good, plus £?1 off pregnancy and birth magazine, which is really why I joined  

Today is the dreaded 10+6, which is when the scan showed Charlie had gone.  I know Littlebit is fine in my heart though, and its not as bad as I thought it would be.  Mum is coming up to spend the night ... and is bringing Morgan   (my 6 month old Niece) who will be sleepign in with us ... luckily, she is a good sleeper, normally sleeping 7~7am, but who's betting she gets us up at 5am?!    Its so funny, I'm a deep sleeper, but when I'm looking after Hayley or Morgan, I actually wake up when their breathing changes, to show they're awake.  I used to just get up with Hayley when that happened, now I've learnt to just let them lay there until they cry    Is lovely to look over the side of the cot and see a baby smiling and kicking their legs extra fast though!    
Hayley and Morgan are such happy, good babies, it'll be a culture shock to get a loud, crying one! (like I was   ) 

Have a good weekend, and a   Happy Easter!  

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

OK this Boots parenting club thing, how did you join? Only I've filled in forms twice now and not had anything through the post.

Buba is being exceptionally quiet at the momnet, I think s/he's turned around and is facing my spine so I'm not seeing the usual limbs poking up!

Off to an 'Open gardens' event, back later
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Hello & HAPPY EASTER everyone    

Lizi - I registered on Boots website for the parenting club. Got an email back straight away then the pack took about 3 weeks to arrive. Enjoy your day out today  

Marie - hope you are feeling Ok today.   Hope you have a lovely time with your Mum & Morgan.

Viv - not long for you to go now!! I am not thinking about the labour at all yet - and I skip over those pages in the magazines as trying not to scare myself! I am sure as it comes closer it will be different  

Wolla- hope your call to the clinic this week goes well and they have kept you some DS   

Enjoy Easter & all your eggs !! 

Sarahjj
x


----------



## KittyR

Hello everyone, I'm back! (Who's KittyR I hear you cry??!!)

We've had a great 2 weeks away in South Africa, so relaxing and lovely. Got bitten only once by a mosquito, I was obsessive with the repellant - and I'm pretty sure that was after we had left the malarial region. So think I will be ok - although malaria has a 1-3 month incubation time so won't know for 100% until the summer...... 

Anyway I couldn't find the previous thread but have read the last three pages on this thread and everything sounds fine, Marielou you poor thing you keep having these panics, I hope you are ok. It's great you've seen the scan to reassure you. I hope nothing else has happened that I should know about, pls give me a quick summary of anything important girls!  

I am feeling fine, still have my MILD symptoms (soreish boobs, occasional nausea, occasoinal slight uterus cramps - muscular/ligaments I think) and the only development is that in the second week of the hol I started losing my appetite in the evenings and completely went off fish and meat which was a crying shame in South Africa as it is wonderful and cheap - especially fish which I usually love. So hope that is a good sign!  We've got the 12 week scan on Tuesday so just hoping and praying that all will be ok. I swing between feeling optimistic and picturing various horrible sceranios ....anyone else like this still? No sign of a bump yet (in addition to my subcutaneous fat one, that is.... )

Anyway Happy Easter to you all and chat soon
kx


----------



## sarahjj

Welcome back Kitty!!  
Glad that you had a good holiday in South Africa. Sounds amazing. 
Good luck for your scan on Tuesday    

Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

welcome back Kitty - sounds like you had a great time. Everything will be fine at your 12 wk scan (is this your first one? I can't remember) - make sure you post your piccie.

Lizi - I joined the boots p. club at the same time as I applied for an advantage card - there was a space on the form to fill in details if you're pregnant, or already got kids etc.

Marie - I must go and join cow & gate (can you do it on the net?) - I have joined pampers, and got lots of lovely vouchers from them. With the boots one, it's all stuff for yourself which is just great!! You get 1 item of no7 stuff up to £16, the pregnancy body butter, a tub of botanics hair mask, and some money off vouchers for other stuff. Hope you have a lovely time with your mum & Morgan <hugme>.

Sarah - I also skip the 'labour' pages in my book and any magazines, I think I'm in denial about that part of it.

DH is cooking a roast dinner (bless him) and then we're off to my mum's to give my niece her Easter pressies (and I'm sure we'll get some choccie eggs of my mum - we're both still big kids!!) - oo, has anyone tried the new cadbury's 'dairy milk with creme egg'?? It's a bar of dairy milk, filled with creme egg filling - yummy yummy yummy!!

I must stop eating chocolate........maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - OMG that CDM sounds fab!!!
Kitty - glad you had a fab time!

thanks for the Boots advice, have filled in forms in store twice now and had nothing, hopefully the online registration will do the trick. Must now go and find the Cow and Gate and Pampers sites!!

I finally have a bump pic in my gallery (I was inspired by Marie!), I'm not sure it's a pretty sight but it is huge! 

Love and hugs to all
Lizi.x  
PS other peoples gardens are full of difficult steps and no handrails, the SPD objected and I had to give up very early on


----------



## KittyR

HI

I filled in the Boots stuff online before I went on holiday and it said it would take about a month to come through. 

Yes Wolla I have had two other scans - a 6 week and an 8 week, all was fine but you know what it's like - worry, worry, worry all the way! What's your official EDD by the way? We must be very close, I am 28th October based on my previous period. 

We told a couple of friends on holiday (they live in SA)  to explain why I wasn't drinking - and we had the 'wahey, well done mate', lots of referenece to sex etc which was a bit weird as they didn't kow anything about our history so still not sure who to tell when we do our big annoucemenet (assuming all goes well of course).  I know from previous posts most of you are oliding back from telling loads of people at this stage.

I looked at your bump pic LIzzi you look lovely, very feminie n your lacy top - I hope that's how I can look by 30 weeks!  I can't wait for a bump to appear.  Have you got one yet Wolla? 

Back to the chat re.  keeping some donor sperm - when we ordered ours from the US we were advised to get a few vials as we would probably need a few goes but as it worked first time we still have 5 left but we want 3 children and I'm sure we just had beginners luck so will probably need to get some more at some point. 

kx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Kitty, nice to see you back and glad you had a great holiday. Good luck for your 12 week scan, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Marie, hope you had a great time with your mum and Morgan. 

Lizi, you look great in your pic. I had to apply for the Boots Parenting club twice as I didn't get anything through the frist time but now two magazines have arrived with the same vouchers in but I don't know whether to risk using them twice.

Wolla, I haven't seen this new bar of chocolate. I'm definitely going to look out for that. I've still got loads of Easter Eggs and I keep eating Jamie's as well. I figure I've only got 4 weeks of stuffing my face left before reality strikes and I have to go on a major diet!

Sarah, hope you're doing ok and have a great Easter.

On Saturday, we took Jamie to a wildlife park and while we were there, I went to the loo and saw that there was a very slight bit of pale brownish discharge (sorry TMI) it was hardly anything but I called the midwife and she said not to worry and that brown stuff is old but if it was to happen again I should call her. There has been nothing since but I do feel like baby is moving down, feeling a lot of pressure low down. I just hope I go full term, I need a few more weeks of sleep! Finishing up work on Thursday and going out for a lunch with my section. Can't wait!

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon. 

Ok, I am SOOO tired    Had a fab time with Mum and Morgan, Mark was all over Morgan and loved carrying her about, feeding her and generally looking after her, bless.  She seemed to like him just as much, I actually think he'll miss her!    
So funny ... Morgan woke at about 11pm last night, I was chatting to Mum in the lounge, and we was just leaving her to cry it out, when we heard Mark run up the stairs, two at a time   and 5 minutes later, he was back downstairs with a bewildered and rather delighted looking Morgan, saying 'Look who wanted to play!'  (Mum and I shared a 'OMG he picked up a baby in the night and brought her downstairs, what a fool' look) then laughed and Morgan happily played with uncle Mark on the PC until gone 12.30am  

She woke me at 6.30am, so I am knackered! Already had a sleep on the sofa, I'm going back for another after this! 

Viv ~ I read about your spotting on the 3rd tri board ~ I hope its just a sign you overdid it and not an impending arrival!  

Kitty ~ Welcome back! Glad you enjoyed yourself.  I wanted a large family ~3~4 children but I'd kind of given up on that idea .... do you really think you'll have 3?!  I think its fab if you do, as you say, you had beginners luck, its just the thought of treatment again is still so daunting ... still, I'm sure once its in the back of my mind, and I'm broody again ...... (oh and if my bank can manage it!!) 

Lizi ~ What a gorgeous bump you have there!!!  Love the photo, you look 'blooming'! 

Wolla ~ I joined cow and gate online (just used google to search for them) and within 2~£ days I had my vouchers.  Some are a bit so~so (vouchers for milk, which I've given to my sister as I plan on breastfeeding) and others are quite good, but any freebie is good, as I say!    Wow to the boots vouchers ~ I can't wait now!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - fab bump.  Can't wait til I've got one!! (Although it can wait a couple of weeks cos I've got a Christening to go to, and have an outfit ready which still fits!!)

Viv - hope the little one holds out a few weeks yet so you can get some well deserved rest after you finish work on Thurs.

Kitty - it's great when you start telling people your news isn't it?  We told a few close friends and family straight away (with a few comments from DH's side of the family like 'well we were starting to wonder if they were swimming the wrong way' - only his mum knows about DS), and then made it public knowledge just before 11 weeks after I'd had my scan.  
We were getting a quote for some new windows a few days ago and the salesman said 'so have you got any kids?' - it felt so good to be able to say 'well actually, we're expecting our first'.  Yes, we are really close - I'm due 20th October so just a week between us - we'll be able to keep each other sane towards the end eh?

Marie - aww, sounds like Mark had a great time with Morgan (is he as enthusiastic when it comes to changing nappies??)

Sarah - hope you're well, and not scoffing too many easter eggs.

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Just a quickie ~ my lovely midwife came round today, as she knew I'd passed the 10.6 mark, and she thought she'd suprise me by feeling my uterus and listening to the heartbeat! 
It took a while (and a bit of crying from me!) but we heard it!  
Oh, it was amazing, and sooo fast!  So happy now I could burst!!!! 

Wolla ~ No,DH refused to change nappies, he insists he is waiting for ours to do that  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Aww Marie - that's so nice of the midwife to do that for you.  
Any reassurance is great eh?


----------



## KittyR

Hi lovely girls

We had the scan and everything was perfect - i was so happy, I had worked myself up into the usual negative state thinking there would be nothing to see. Just before we went in I had a hot chocolate as I was feeling hungry and when the sonographer put the scanner on my tummy we could suddenly see this little baby flipping around and arching its back and he said it must have been the sugar in the drink! I was very emotional, it is so amazing how it goes from a blob to a proper baby in just four weeks from the 8 week to the 12 week scan. Everything looked fine, we were in there for nearly an hour because the little poppet was bouncing around and wouldn't show its face so the scanner couldn't check the nose bone for ages as part of the Downs check. I had to jump up and down to get it to turn over! But the risk went went from 1:429 based on my age (32) to 1:8656 based on the baby's neck fluid, my bloods, the baby's nose bone and the baby's blood flow. Incredible isn't it how much they can see. So we are not doing any more tests for Downs.  We could see its fingers, toes, bottom, heart chambers, brain, stomach, bladder, spine, everything! We even heard its heartbeat which as Marie says is just magical. 

So as you can see i am a happy bunny and just hope I can stay confident now!

I went into school and a good friend there had been waiting for my news and she gave me a present - some bump stretch mark oil and a BABY OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!  It slightly took me by surprise but as she has given it to me rather than me buying it myself, I reckon it is ok!!!!

Now just desperate for my bump to show......

have a lovely evening everyone!

Kxxxxxxxx and my little poppet


----------



## sarahjj

Kitty - great news on your scan   Glad everything is ok. Sounds amazing.

Marie - your midwife sounds lovely. Must be fantastic to hear the heartbeat - can't wait!

Lizi- fantastic bump picture    I want one !!

Wolla- hope you are OK  . Did you call the clinic about the DS? 

I had terrible sickness & nausea yesterday, much worse than I've had before, though I'm not complaining . Think it was because I had a very long lie in as it was a bank hol so I missed breakfast! I'm feeling much better today though, having to get up early for work  .

love Sarah
x


----------



## KittyR

hi sarah

just to say I have noticed the same about getting sickness if I have a lie-in...hope you were ok this morning!

kx

PS girls have now put a picture of my scan by my profile, it looks as though it is looking at you with two big eye sockets but that is the side profile I promise!!!


----------



## Marielou

Awwww the photo is lovely Kitty!   I'm guessing its a girl ... thats my hunch, I'll probably be wrong    
Your scan sounds amazing ~ I can't wait for mine now!

Talking about the sex ... is anyone finding out, or keeping it a suprise?  I'm going for the suprise.    

Sarah ~ I get the nausea when I've had a lie in too! 

Wolla ~ More or less everyone has known I'm pregnant from the start ~ they all knew i was having IVF as I found it easier letting people know about IVF.    But, my neighbours still have no idea, I keep meaning to speak to them, but they're never out the front when I am ~ typical!  

Marie xx


----------



## KittyR

oooh Marielou you've made me all excited I want a girl...but of course would love a boy to bits!!  Why do you think it looks like a girl? MY DH thinks it is a  as well!  But my best friends says a !!

I don't think I want to know the sex although DH does...so not sure what we'll do. The next scan is 4th July so we've got a while to wait! 

We're planning to send an email out to friends and family tonight telling them we're pregnant and have also decided to bite the bullet and tell them everything (most just know we had lots of IVF).  As I think I've mentioned on here we want to be fairly open as we feel more comfortable that way and think it is good preparation for our baby growing up, and by doing it one go, then we can relax and forget about it and not have it as a niggling burden on our minds. But it is very personal isn't it, I know some of you have no intention of telling anyone for some time. 

Wolla, Viv and Lizzi hope you're all well. 

(keep looking at the baby outfit present on our dining room table, I don't know where to put it!! Any ideas? Underwear drawer....no a bit weird...t-shirt drawer ....not special enough...hanging up in my wardrobe..faintly ridiculous!!!)

kxx


----------



## KittyR

ps Marielou I thikn yours is a boy. maybe when we are all 2 weeks from our EDD we should do a final vote on each others and see who is the best guesser!!


----------



## Marielou

Tracey ~ You will just have to wait, Madam!!     
I was thinking of ringing the psychic who told me I'd be pregnant this cycle, and see if she'd tell me what it was .....   

Kitty ~ I don't know what makes me think your is a girl, I just do!    I have strong feelings Lizi is having a boy ~ in fact, I will fall over  if she has a girl    With Wolla, I'm unsure, so that usually happens when its a girl with me, so I'll say girl for Wolla    
I think boy for me too ... I just think it 'looks' like one!    
Let us know the response from your friends over the email ~ I bet they'll be thrilled for you!

I went to Mama's and Papa's yesterday, we're definatly going for the Millie and Boris range, its lush!!    We then stopped off at this gorgeous little shop in town called 'Premier baby' ~ they stock mama's and papa's current stock, at reduced prices, we found out!! Everything is only between £1 ~ £10 cheaper, but when you consider we'll be spending a few hundred, its a real saving.  They also had the cot I wanted for £125 (its £160 in m&p) but not the highchair, or changing table I wanted, so I'll get them from m&p.  I was soooo excited!  I can't wait to get buyng!      They also had genuine brand new Gorbags for £17, which I also thought wa sa bargin! 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Kitty - glad the scan went well - great pic too.

Ooh Marie, I think you're wrong - I'm sure mine's a boy.  As soon as we'd had the scan I started to referring to him as 'him', it just feels right - I really don't know if I want to find out or not - I know DH wants to know, and probalby when I'm having the 20 wk scan (only 6 wks away   ) I'll get over excited and ask.

I think Lizi is having a girl, Marie - a boy, Kitty - a boy, Sarah - a girl (I also think Viv is having a boy, but may have a bit of inside information on that one!!)  I feel like I've missed someone out there - my brain is mush!!

I finally plucked up the courage to ring the clinic about getting some DS put aside for sibling(s) - the cons is on hols at the moment so she said she'd speak to him when he gets back and they'll find out if they can get hold of some for us and to ring back next Friday.  That's such a weight off my mind!!

It's my first day back at work today after a lovely week off for Easter - i've got used to having a n afternoon nap, so no doubt I'll be asleep at my desk by 2pm.

Going to my mum's for tea tonight for my birthday   - my 3 yr old niece has promised that she's going to bring her guitar to my party and sing 'Less & Less' (the Keiser Chiefs song!!), so I can't wait for that - apparently she's word perfect.

Hope you're all well
Love
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Well, it was my last day at work today. Jamie is at Jason's mums and he's picking him up tonight so I've got some time to myself. Got loads of pressies today, lots of lovely outfits and £50 Boots voucher plus nice smelly stuff for me to pamper myself with. Went out for lunch so feeling totally stuffed, thank God for elastic trousers!

I'm rubbish at guessing the sex of babies. The only one I feel I've got an inkling about is Marie who I'm convinced is having a boy. Has anyone thought of names yet? We've got our boys name which I decided on even before I got pregnant but I'm keeping it a secret until the birth.

Going to have a browse on e-bay for baby monitors now then feet up for an hour with my book, bliss!

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv  - glad your last day at work went well. Sounds like you got some lovely pressies! Enjoy your evening!

Kitty - fab scan piccie!! I think yours is a girl too!! So exciting to be telling everyone now! I am sure all your friends will be so pleased for you!  I've started telling a few people today that I am expecting, but have only told a few family and friends about the tx. 
I think you need to start a new special baby clothes drawer! My Mum has started knitting already so I am sure I will have a wardrobe full by November!

Wolla - HAPPY BIRTHDAY    . Have a great evening! 
Glad you managed to get in touch with the clinic about your DS. I heard back from mine too confirming they have reserved some for us. Funny that you said a girl for me - DH said to me just a few days ago he thought it was a girl, and I think he may be right!! Would be very happy whatever though. I think I will ask to know at the 20 wk scan 

Marie - yes -I agree that I think its a boy for you  The shopping trip sounds great. I haven't really started looking yet - can't wait!!

I had my 10.5 week scan today - amazing to see such changes in just a couple of weeks! All seems to be fine. Such a long wait now for the next one at 20 weeks though  

love to all
Sarah
x


----------



## KittyR

Happy Birthday Wolla!  Have a lovely day, I'm sure you'll remember this one for a while as you're preggers!! Yes yes you are!!!!     

Sarahjj lovely that you've had your scan, was it moving around? 

Viv lucky you to be off, how many weeks till your due date? 

Marielou you sound very organised deciding what to buy. I am going to try to sort out NCT classes today as I thnk they get booked up. Also some of my firneds (naturaly of course ) have started going to Parentcraft classes, I think these are the free ones (?) and she is only 16 weeks, that seemed a bit early to me? I thought these things started in the 3rd tri? 


We went out the email last night and we got such a lovely lovely respomnse from people, crying and lovely emails back, everyone wrote such lovely things and it made me feel so special and loved it was really great, If any of you are wondering about what to do in terms of telling all I can say is i feel even more secure now about our decision and that we have all the support from our close family and friends. We stopped at telling the details to work, neighbours and more distant friends but apart from that we told quite a lot of people. 

Hello to Liz and Tracey.

Have lovely day all 

kxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning!

Isnt it exciting, hearing what people think your baby will be?! I've been all chuffed and happy hearing you all say you think I'm having a boy (would be the same with a girl, but hearing a sex makes it more real, doesnt it?!)










*Happy Birthday Wolla!
Love Marie xx *

Kitty ~ I must book up some NCT classes to, I keep looking on their website but thats as far as I've got!! 
I'm so glad that the return emails confirmed to you that telling was the right thing to do, and it sounds like you've got some amazing friends there!

Sarah ~ So glad your scan went well  I so can't wait for my 12 week scan on Monday!

Vivienne ~ So you're now a lady of leisure! (if being a home iwth a 2 year old and 8 month old bump is leisure!!) I can't believe how soon you will be having your baby! Was Jamie early or late? 
I have had my names for YEARS ~ Molly for a girl, Harry for a boy. Well, it was Jack, but Mark is SO against that, so Harry was our 'reserve' name, so we've gone for that.  I also have middle names, but I'll leave those until after the birth.

Wolla ~ What a shame w ecan't all hear your niece singing! I bet thats going to be lovely!!

Marie xx​


----------



## wolla

OMG Marie - if we have a girl she'll be called Molly too, and Thomas for a boy.  We've had the names picked out for ooh, about 8 years - we were talking about kids long before we started trying (back in the good old days when we thought we'd be able to choose when we'd start a family!!)
Harry's a lovely name too.  
My niece was too sleepy to sing to me (although she did sing happy birthday, and clung to me giving me big cuddles all evening so that's ok)

I feel like I should know the answer to this, but what are NCT classes? I know - I'm stoopid!!

Kitty - that's great that you got loads of great replies to your e-mail telling friends & family - it's so exciting when everyone knows you're expecting.

Sarah - glad the scan went well.  You still got morning sickness?

Viv - hope you're enjoying being off work, and pampering yourself with all those lovely pressies.

Lizi - hope you're ok

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

I'm up for a well deserved break now that Jason is home. Jamie has been the child from hell today and I'm exhausted!

Wolla, hope you had a lovely birthday. I presume NCT classes are like parentcraft classes. I went to classes last time with Jamie when I was about 34 weeks pregnant but I didn't bother this time.

Marie, Jamie was born on his due date. I had a membrane sweep the day before but I was told it would be at least another few days before I would go into labour but I actually went into labour that night and had him the next evening.

Kitty, glad you've got so much support from everyone, it really makes a difference.

Sarah, so gald your scan went well yesterday.

love Viv xxx


----------



## alex28

Happy Birthday Wolla!!!!

i will add to your names things in that ours wouldof been called either Poppy or Molly but we called the cat Poppy so were left with Molly - weird huh!!!!!  Cant have boys as dont like any names!!!

Enjoy your birthday honey!


----------



## KittyR

And I will fininsh off by telling you that our cats are called Poppy and Molly!!!   

I don't like boys names either Alex!  My favourites for girls are Emily, Eleanor, Anna....so many pretty girls names. 
  
ha ha ha what a funny thread!

Off out for dinner with some friends, Marielou I'm sure we'll all chat again before Monday but can't wait for your scan excitement.  Said to DH yesterday i wish I could have one everyday!

kxx


----------



## KittyR

ps wolla you're meant to be my birth buddy so get with it girl!  NCT classes are National Childbirth Trust classes, it's a charity but they're meant to be very good classes. Website is http://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/home.asp

kxxxx


----------



## alex28

do do do do "welcome to the twlight zone" !!!!!!! molly, Poppy, weird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marielou

Another weird Molly/Poppy thing ~ we also love the name Poppy, its already earmarked for a kitten's name! (My cat, [name removed] is expecting babies, due 1st May!!)

Wolla ~ We loved the name Thomas too, but its on our list of middle names, as I love Thomas, but dislike Tom, and its more than likely he will be known as Tom! I also have a cousin called Thomas/Tom so that one is out of it! We have good taste in names, don't we! 

Kitty ~ I love your names too! I REALLY wanted Anna, but thats my sister's name  so ob. can't use that! Emily and Eleanor are also top faves. 
I rang my local NCT yesterday, waiting for a ring back on Monday.

Vivienne ~ I had to ask when Jamie arrived, so when it comes to doing a sweepstake for you, I can get accurate insider information   Still, at least I'll get the sex right!

Alex ~ Very twilight zone!  We must all just have good taste!

I had a dream last night, about the scan ~ we could see the baby in colour, and we also clearly saw a vagina!! I was so upset (not because it was a girl) because we really don't want to spoil the suprise, and I was trying to make my mum swear to secrecy!

Now I've heard the heartbeat, the chances of anything going wrong are low, aren't they? (will this worrying ever stop?!   )

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Ooh - spooky on the names!! You have all picked some lovely names - I love Molly & Poppy too! We have a list of several possibilities for a girl but are finding boys names much harder! The ones we do like don't go with our surname! I've always likes Tom or Thomas too - but as we're Jones' that would not be very good! I've always liked the name James or Jamie too - but that doesn't go either   Lovely to be thinking about though!! Seems we do all have simliar taste! Have you all seen the list of top 100 names over the past 5 years. I was looking at that the other day - I think I found it on the site of national statistics!

Marie - 12 weeks now - that is fantastic. Yes - the chances of problems are very low now. Good luck for your scan on Monday     

Kitty - hope you had a nice dinner last night. Fantastic that you got such a wonderful response from your friends and family to your news   No, baby wasn't moving around on our scan but the heartbeat was strong so very relieved all seems OK.

Wolla- hope that you had a lovely birthday and are feeling OK. 

Viv - hope you have managed to get a more restful day today and are feeling OK  

Hi to Lizi & Tracey  

I'm doing OK. I have been feeling tired but no more sickness   Went shopping with my sister this morning (she is 14 weeks pregnant). Looked at maternity clothes but didn't get anything. They all seemed a bit frumpy - any tips on where to go??  I can still fit in most of my clothes at the moment - though my jeans are all getting tight!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

Sarah
x


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry I've been AWOL. We've had a succession of guests ("lovely to see them arrive, great to see them go" as my friend says!!) We've just seen off the latest set and have 12 hours to ourselves before the 'lodger' turns up! Then when she goes DH's parents arrive!

Mammoth day at hospital for tomorrow, starting with an appointment with the consultant anaesthetist, she'll check that they can do a epidural/spinal block on me (I have some minor growth around my spine). After her I'm on to my regular consultant to discuss the results from the first appointment - if they can't do a spinal then I'll have to have a GA for a c-section and they may want to schedule a 'just in case' date. Then the final appointment is with the blood clinic for a top up of Anti-d. Oh what fun, better take some good reading material!!

On NCT classes, get signed up with them now! I know they say not to book before 14weeks but trust me if you leave it until then they will be full. (Here speaks the voice of experience!) If you can't get in let me know and I'll tell dig out my list of 'alternatives' (slightly more pricey but pretty much the same).

Alex - LOL at the boys names issue, exactly the problem we had (see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46591.0.html ) We've now decided that we will call a boy after DH's uncle that died a couple of weeks ago. We've always known him as Uncle Jack but at the funeral we were surprised to learn that wasn't his real name at all! It was very unusual but it took us seconds to decide that was the name we would use. (though we will swap the first and second names over) Not telling you what it is though!!!  The girls name has been decided for years, but I'm not telling on that one either!! (Though it's not Poppy or Molly! )

Wolla - hope you had a lovely birthday!

Marie - the worrying never stops, sorry!! However now you've heard the heartbeat the chances of anything going wrong are really low.

Viv - you must be more fed up than me!! Hope you don't have to waddle for much longer!!

Tracey- hope you are OK

Kitty - glad you had such a positive response to your email.

Sarah - go to topshop and look for their 'bumpband', it's like a boob-tube for your belly and allows you to wear lots of your regular skirts and trousers with the flies open and no one can tell!! Even now I have to wear maternity 'bottoms' I find it lets me wear all my old tops by covering up the gap between the top of the trousers/skirt and the bottom of the t-shirt/blouse! I'm such a convert I have 2 in every colour!

OK, time for a lie down!
Love and hugs to all
Lizi.xxxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish Maire luck for the scan tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it. The chances of anything going wrong now are extremely low, this little baby is here to stay!

Lizi, hope everything goes well at the hospital tomorrow.

Sarah, Next do some nice maternity clothes and check out e-bay as well as you can pick up some good bargains on there.

Hi to everyone else,

I fell very guilty after saying Jamie was the child from hell on Friday. Went shopping for all the baby stuff on Saturday, spent a fortune but I think we've got just about everything now. Left Jamie with the grandparents but when we got back he wasn't well, he'd been sick and had a bit of a temperature so that was probably why he was narky on Friday. He didn't really want anything to eat the rest of Saturday and I was so worried about him, I hate it when he's ill but today he slept till 9.30am and when he got up announced he wanted cocoa so he's eaten and drank quite well today and has played out in the garden so I hope he's on the mend now.

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

HI girls

just a quickie to say good luck for your scan Marie and can't wait to hear your news. 

Hope Jamie feels better today Viv!

Lizzi sounds like it's all systems go for you....hope your appointment goes well today. Thanks for the tip about NCT classes, I ust ring today as i will be 14 weeks on Friday!

Sarah apparently H&M or Hennes and Mothercare do nice stuff. Then there are ones like Formes and Isabella Oliver. My sister in law and a friend at work have both given me a load of mat clothes but I haven't even looked at them yet!


Hi to Wolla and Alex and anyone i am forgetting....

I have my midwife app today at the hospital so hoping she will feel my tum and reassure me that there is in fact a uterus ready to come up as I have no baby bump yet just a little flabby tum tum!

Kxxx


----------



## wolla

Wow - the name thing is so weird!!  Hmmm, maybe Molly is too common and I need to rethink  . 

Marie - yay - 12 weeks!!!!!  good luck for the scan today - as the others have said, there's very little chance of anything going wrong now, but you'll probably never stop worrying - ever!!

Viv - hope Jamie's feeling better now, poor little thing.

Lizi - hope wverything goes well at the hospital today.

Sarah - Good luck for your midwife appt - will she be able to hear the heartbeat??

Kitty - sorry, I know I should go to the bottom of the class for not knowing about NCT classes  - I'll go have a look at the website now.

Hi Alex - good to hear from you x

I had a really weird dream on Saturday night - I'd had the baby and it was a couple of days old (don't know if it was a boy or a girl), and I was breastfeeding it when it suddenly looked up at me and said "Look mate, I really need to tell you something - I hate the taste of that stuff from your boobs"    - what on earth does that mean??

Wolla
x


----------



## Jayne

Hello   Just popping by to read all your news  

Marie - Real milestone for you today   Have a lovely time seeing your little one   Sorry to be different, but I think you're having a girl  

Vic - Yes, it's horrible when they get ill.  Hope Jamie's well on the mend now.  

Kitty - Hope the midwife appointment goes well.  I am sure there is a uterus there ready to pop up and you'll be well aware of it soon with a lovely bump  

Lizzy - Good luck with all the appointments today.  Not long to go now until you get to meet your precious little one  
I'm intrigued by your name choices   My grandfather was also called Jack, but his real name was actually Myer. 

Fun reading everyone's name thoughts.  We struggled terribly to think of boys names that we both liked and neither boys as a result have a middle name.  Had tonnes of girls names though   

Sarah - Good luck with the maternity clothes shopping.  I stayed in my own clothes until they really wouldn't fit anymore, and found some expanding belts for trousers which were great and made them last longer.  

Wolla - Pg dreams can be a bit spooky at times.  I remember having one when pg with Jack in that he came into the bedroom and just started talking away to me, yet he was only a newborn.  Scarey! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## LiziBee

Why do my pg dreams always involve a car crash??  I've had some real nightmares, crashing on the way to hospital and on the way home with the new baby (significantly it's always my dad that actually crashes the car and Ed is always thrown clear and I can never find him afterwards!)

All the appointments today went well. I can have a mobile epidural if I need one (they think this will be better than a standard one as I'll be able to get up and walk around and wont be stuck on my back for the whole time) and if I need a c-section they can do a spinal block.
The blood clinic also went OK, I've been topped up with Anti-d and they are doing another haeme count. Finally the Obgyn was pleased with my progress, my blood pressure is still nice and low and there was no protein or glucose in my urine this time! 

Marie - hope the scan goes well.
Viv - poor Jamie, hope he feels much better today.
Jayne - sorry to keep everyone guessing but DH said I wasn't allowed to tell! (Though I can say that spookily its not a million miles from Myer!!)
Wolla - Molly was a fav with us but in the last few years quite a few of our friends have chosen it so we decided against it. 
love to Kitty, Sarah, Alex, Tracey and anyone I've missed!
Bumps rubs all round!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls, 

We had the scan and it was amazing!!  Baby was quiet at first, but then started waving his arms   and then kicking his legs and then he was just moving and jumping about all over the place!  
He measures 12.1 weeks, which is a day ahead for dates, so all is good.    
I have an antenatal check up on wednesday and my 20 week scan has been booked for 19th June    
We went to Babies R us afterwards and treated baby to a few bits and bobs, including a gorgeous little bear sleepsuit, with little pawprints on the feet  Very cute! 

sorry this was quick!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Glad to hear it went well Marie!


----------



## viviennef

Marie, so pleased your scan went well, roll on the 20 week scan now!

Kitty, hope everything was ok at the midwife today.

Wolla, how weird about your dream, do you have any worries about breastfeeding? Just think of the huge chest you'll have!

Lizi, glad your hospital appointment went well.

Well, Jamie is back to his normal self which means I'm totally exhausted! He's never stopped the whole day, I don't know where he gets his energy from but I'd love to have some of it! Got the midwife tomorrow, wasn't really supposed to be going this week but she found a trace of protein in my urine last week so I want to get it checked again.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## alex28

ladies - in the vain hope i would get pg one day i got some clothes some next and hhave now got these advertised in the for sale section if anyone is interested.  all of them are brand new and most with tags

Great news about the scan Marie!


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Marie - fantastic news on your scan. Sounds like littlebit is a good little mover   Your shopping trip sounds good too!

Lizi - glad your appointments went well today and all seems to be OK.  

Viv - glad Jamie is better today. Hope your midwife appointment goes well tomorrow    

Kitty - hope your appointment today went well  

Hi Wolla - hope you are OK  

Thanks everyone for your tips on where to find maternity clothes. I'll have a shopping trip next weekend I think! Most of my clothes are still OK, though some are getting a bit tight. It is an excuse for a whole new wardrobe though   

Hi to Jayne, Tracey & Alex  

love Sarah
x


----------



## KittyR

Hi all

Great news about your scan Marie, let's see your new pickie up there asap!  Luck you, I don't get my next scan until 4th July - think mne is 23 weeks. Isn't it silly the way it varies from one place to another. 

Had my midwife app today, to be honest felt lke a bit of a waste of time with a lot of repetition of info I had already given EXCEPT I asked her if she would feel my tummy, I was thinking more for reassurance for location of the uterus but she interpreted it as listening for the heartbeat (obviously i didn't put her right!) and she said well we'll try but we don't normally check at this stage it's quite hard to find and she moved the doppler thing arounbd a few times with some general swishing sounds and suddenly loud and clear it came out this lovely little heartbeat, i got all tearful, much more than I did with the scan which is weird??!!  It was so reassuring hearing it again I felt just on top of the world.  Nothing more for 4 weeks so hopefully i will have a bump by the next one. 

Viv pleased to hnear jamie is back on his feet, hope all is ok with your app tomorrow. 

Wolla your dream made me laugh out loud, you obviously have some kind of boob/breastfeeding anxiety thing going on!  I haven't had any actual baby dreams yet, must be my not-letting-myself-believe-it protection, now that I am feeling increasingly reassured they will probably start!

Alex just noticed you are adopting, what stage are you at? We met a couple at dinner the other night who have a 3 year old they adopted at 3 months (I had neverheard of adoption so early - baby boy with mother who was Eastern Europe but boirn here).  They are just contemplating whether to adopt another. It made for a very progressive dinner party, what with them adopting and us using donor sperm - think the hosts felt very right-on (albeit slightly smug with their naturally-conceived sons running around  )

Good luck with your shopping Sarah. What are you all doing re. bras - my boobs haven't grown much so am still in my normal ones which are underwired, i have heard mixed reports on whether these are ok to wear? 

Lizi you still haven't told me your EDD, are you v close?  I think I have guessed your name from your clue!

Hi Jayne and anyone else I haven't responded to!

Kxxx


----------



## alex28

KittyR said:


> Alex just noticed you are adopting, what stage are you at? We met a couple at dinner the other night who have a 3 year old they adopted at 3 months (I had neverheard of adoption so early - baby boy with mother who was Eastern Europe but boirn here). They are just contemplating whether to adopt another. It made for a very progressive dinner party, what with them adopting and us using donor sperm - think the hosts felt very right-on (albeit slightly smug with their naturally-conceived sons running around )
> 
> Kxxx


Thanks for asking. we have our final home study visit tomorrow!!! with a panel date set for June. Re the baby sometimes you can have young babies although it is very rare, they normally are available as part of a sibling group where Birth mum is pg again so they hold off placing the older sibling with a family until sibling is born thus the new family getting a very young baby. Hope this is us and hope we dont have too much of a wait till we get a match!! Our dates on the ticker run from the info meeting we went to so it seems a long time but we did our prep course in Nov, formal app in Jan, Home Study started March, ends April with Panel with June - nice and smooth so far..........

hope your pg continues well. xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls and bumps  

Just popped in to say...

Marie - congratulations on your scan hun - pleased everything went well!  xxx

Alex - great to hear things moving on - hope the days fly by till your children find you  

Kitty - I bet you'll have a fab bump in no time  

Lizi - think I may have guessed the name too but my lips are firmly sealed    hope you don't have any more of those scary dreams  

Wolla - you're dream made me laugh out loud - that's the kind of bizarre dream I would have.

Viv - glad Jamie's fighting fit again and good luck for your midwife appointment x

Love AnneD xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls, 

I'm feeling really weepy today, just got stuff going on thats making me sad, but never mind! 

Anne ~ Hope to see you over here permenantly soon!

Alex ~  with your final home study tomorrow!    My friend goes to panel on Thursday, am so excited for her!

Kitty ~ Its so amazing hearing the heartbeat, isnt it?  I think I enjoyed the scan more, but thats because it was so surreal seeing Littlebit moving about so much, and not being able to feel it! I can't wait for that day, it'll be amazing!

Sarah ~ I really rate Dorothy Perkins and Next mat jeans.  One word of warning ~ if you buy with Blooming Marvellous, do it in their shops ~ I ordered two pairs of mat jeans, it cost £3.95 to have them delivered, and when they didnt fit, I had to pay £4.95 to send them back!! So, nearly £9 to try some jeans on!  

Viv ~ Glad Jamie is back on his feet again, even if he is wearing you out!  at the midwife today!

Liz  ~ It took me ages   but I finally got what the babies name is!   (well, I think so anyway   )

Jayne ~ My mum is adament its a girl too, and after having a vivid dream last week that the baby is a girl, I have to say, I tend to agree!! 

I have my 12 week consultant appt tomorrow afternoon, they'll palpatate my uterus and listen for the heartbeat again   as well as bloods and urine (lovely!) 

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

ps ~ scan photo in the gallery!


----------



## AnneD

Marie - fab scan piccie hun!!! Just saw your bump too - wow!  Very impressive    I hope I join you all over here soon too - day 4 and counting


----------



## viviennef

Hi, 

Marie, hope you feel happier soon, you know we're all here if you need a 'chat'. Great pic in gallery.

Anne, best of luck with your 2ww.

Just back from the midwife, glad I decided to go as there's still protein in my urine so I've to hand in a sample tomorrow and they'll test it. Just as well I went today as the midwife last week said I didn't need to bother going back, just shows you should trust your own instincts!

Alex, hope your visit goes well tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Alex - hope all goes well tomorrow (I'm sure it will), and that it's not long til you've got your family.

Marie - ooh, palpitation of the uterus - sounds lovely!!  Sorry you're feeling weepy hun - hope you're feeling happier soon.  glad the scan went well and that littlebit's doing just fine.

Viv - glad Jamie's feeling better.  Will they do anything about the protein in your urine, or just keep an eye on it?  I don't really have a fear of breastfeeding - in fact I'm quite looking forward to it as I'm sure it'll be an amazing experience, dreams are so strange aren't they?

Kitty - must've been lovely to hear the heartbeat.  I'm hoping I'll be able to hear it at my m/w appt next week.

Anne - it's lovely to see you over here.  I have high hopes for you in 10 days time pet.

Well, I seem to have spent the last 3 days crying!!  I'm getting really frustrated with DH as he seems to be spending more and more time in the pub and paying me no attention whatsoever!!  I'm probably reading too much into it, but he just doesn't seem to have much interest in the baby at all - hardly bothering to look at the lovely things my mum bought the other week.  So all we're doing at the moment is either arguing or ignoring each other which is getting me really stressed out.  I just don't know what to think really.
Sorry for the moan
Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - fab scan piccie. Amazing detail! Hope you are feeling a bit better now   Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Wolla   my DH is just the same - I think some men just can't do baby stuff until the baby actually arrives   . I just make up for it by talking babies with my mum & sister.  Do let him know that you need some support and you know you can always come on here, have a rant & talk to all of us on here. 

Viv - hope your test goes OK tomorrow. What does it mean if there is protein in the urine - sorry haven't learnt all about these things yet  

Anne - good luck with your 2ww     

Alex - good luck for tomorrow   

Kitty - must be great to hear the heartbeat and know everything is OK.   I'm still in normal bras. I'm a bit bigger than I was but most still fit so far  

Hi Lizi - hope you are OK  

love Sarah
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Wolla, sounds like your DH is just like a typical bloke. Until the baby is here it's hard for them to bond the same way we do and get excited over the little things like outfits and stuff. I think they sometimes feel like all the attention is on the baby and they're getting pushed out. 

Sarah, hope you're doing ok.

I'm not really sure what happens about protein in the urine. It can sometimes be a sign of infection but I don't have any other symptoms so I'll just have to wait and see what the results are. The midwife said it can sometimes be more of a problem in earlier pregnancy if an infection is undetected as it can lead to going into labour but she said that wouldn't be a problem at my stage anyway with only three weeks to go. OMG three weeks   I'm not ready for this yet!!

love Viv xxx


----------



## Jayne

Hey Wolla, big hugs    Some blokes are really involved from the day they find out their other half is pg, but, regardless of how wanted a baby is, I don't think it's the norm, and with pg hormones racing and bonding that's already going on between mum and baby it can intensify the feelings that your other half is not interested.  My dh wasn't interested in the books that said the baby was the size of a grain of rice or an grapefruit or that it had tooth buds in it's gums already, etc. , the baby bits I shopped for, the stories of my nausea and heartburn, etc. etc.  He did show some interest once he could feel kicks from the outside, but even that dwindled off    It got me very upset when I was pg with Jack, but I ignored it with Ben    He's the best daddy in the world to the boys, and once they arrived was very hands on from day one doing feeds, nappies, baths, etc.  Most likely the pub stuff is just him making the most of things before he knows things will change and he won't be able to go there quite so often.  It seems to me that things change sooner for the female than the male, in that they already start making restrictions and adjustments to life, ie. not drinking and maybe not going to the pub as they used to, ie. priorities start to change earlier.  It can be pretty frightening for men to know that such huge life changes are coming their way.  

Not trying to justify his behaviour as if it's really upsetting you, then of course as a couple it needs addressing, but really just trying to say that it seems to be pretty normal for blokes to show little interest/grab some final bits of freedom.  Once baby arrives they realise that yes, things have changed, but it's not quite as frightening as what they expected.  

Hope you can sort things out a bit between you and you are less upset.  

Take care hun. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## wolla

oh dear - we'd almost slipped of page 1 there!!

Thanks for the pep-talks yesterday girls - I really needed it.  It really helps to know that other people's DH's are reacting the same, and it's not cos he doesn't care (which of course I know deep down he does care, but is just being a bloke and not showing it).  Feeling much more positive today - he did apologise to me last night, and even cooked the tea, washed up, did some gardening, and removed lots of bags of rubbish that I'd been nagging him about - and we hadn't got in from work til 7.30, so it was pretty good going!!
I think everything had just got on top of me the last couple of days!! 
Jayne - thank you.  It's really reassuring hearing from someone who's been through the whole process and, I'm sure my DH will be very hands-on once the baby's here too.  
We're off for a long weekend - visiting 2 lots of friends, and going to a christening on Sunday - the group of friends who'll be there have had about 10 babies between them in the last couple of years, so am looking forward to not having those horrible jealous feelings I've had at all the other christenings/weddings etc and just being able to relax and enjoy myself.

Wow, this is turning into a bit of an essay - but there's just one more thing - I am almost positive I felt the baby moving last night.  It was a really weird, flipping sensation - and I know it's really early so maybe I just imagined it (but I like to think not)

MArie - hope you're feeling better today.

Love
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wolla, glad things are better for you now with DH. I think men just need to see the reality of the baby once he/she is here and that's when they become involved. It doesn't surprise me that you think you can feel baby move, you probably can. I started to feel very tiny movements around your stage this time but they were very few and far between so don't worry if you don't feel anything for a few days at a time. Have a good time with your friends.

Marie, hope you are feeling brighter today.

My mum and dad have got Jamie today so I have had a very lazy day but I actually feel more tired for some reason. Going to watch Deal or No Deal then go to pick Jamie up.

Hi to Kitty, Sarah, Lizi and everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh Wolla, how exciting you felt the baby move!  I can't wait for that, my sister swears you can't feel anything before 18 weeks, but she's one of those people who have an opinion and you can never change it!     
As for DH ~ I think men just don't get excited until much later on, when it becommes more 'real' for them.  We spend 24/7 thinking of our babies and bonding with them, but its different for men.   Mark was very interested in my 12 week scan, and he also bizarrely loves looking in baby shops     but he is not at all interested in what the baby is doing that week! 

Viv ~ Hope you enjoyed your Jamie~free time and did some relaxing! 

Jayne ~ I could SO identify with some of the things you said about men! 

Sarah ~ Most of my bras fit too ~ I bought some bras in Marks and Sparks that are not maternity, but also not underwired, so I'm living in them right now   

Our appt today was such a let down!  We waited a whapping 3 hours   just to have a urine test, blood tests, and then have a Dr say everything was fine, but I may have a urine infection, and that they don't need to see me at the consultants until 28 weeks.   (I'll still see the MW every 4 weeks) ~ fab thing is, I will also get a scan at 28 weeks    
Mark was in such a mood at having to wait so long, I also think it was silly but he was acting like a toddler, throwing his toys out of the pram.  On the way home, he drove like a maniac ~ up other people's ass and we had a row, as I told him I'd get out and walk, I havent waited this long for a baby for him to go and kill us all! 

They have alse changed my EDD ~ baby was due 6th November, they've made me 5th November as he was a day bigger.  I'm, tempted to still go by my IVF dates, a day out seems silly!  

He just stomped out to work, him shouting 'Get out of my way!' and me closing the door after him saying 'F off then!'   

So, all is as normal in my household    

(oh, we sound dead rough there, I should add we were still in the house, we don't argue in the street!)

Marie xx


----------



## alex28

Marielou said:


> (oh, we sound dead rough there, I should add we were still in the house, we don't argue in the street!)
> 
> Marie xx


oh u r such a chav!!!


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - must be great to feel the baby move - I can't wait! Glad you are feeling better today   Hope you have a lovely long weekend.

Marie - your 3 hour wait is not good    but glad everything is OK. Have you got to take anything for your urine infection? Hope you are OK  

Viv - hope you are OK & not feeling too tired  

Hi to Jayne, Lizi, Kitty & Alex  

I told my friends at work today I am pregnant. I had told my boss last week but left it until now to tell everyone, although a few said they had suspected   Everyone was very pleased so that was great!

Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Sarah - it's so exciting when you start telling people at work.  

Marie - Men!!   .  What are we gonna do with 'em eh? I now have visions of you in your dressing gown, chasing Mark down the street with a rolling pin shouting and swearing at him (BTW - do you live next door to me?    )
Main thing is though that the consultant said everything's fine (apart from your urine infection) - and wow, a 28 wk scan too - you are such a scan junkie!!

Viv - hope you enjoyed your lazy day yesterday.

Hi to Kitty, Lizi, Alex & Jayne

Should get an answer from the clinic tomorrow as to whether they can get any sibling sperm for us - so keep your fingers crossed.

Signing off now til next week - hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Love
Wolla xx


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ Do you think they have a programme to wean me off scans after 28 weeks?!  Problem is, as this may (or may not) be my only pregnancy, I had my heart set on a 4D scan, which I was planning on booking for 28 weeks      
Now, I'm thinking of having it nearer to 30 weeks ... my poor baby will come out posing, signing a contract for OK! magazine     Mind you, if it thinks I've got a lot of photos now, wait until s/he's born    

Hmmm now, I WAS in my dressing gown   but no rollingpin! Replace that with a bag of Ready salted crisps    

Alex ~ You just know I'm a chav!    I've got my baby burberry cap ready to go!!  (next thing you know, I'll be wearing tracksuits with my socks over the top, and hang around outside court!) 

Sarah ~ Oooh, isnt it exciting telling people?! More or less the whole world knows about our baby now   so I don't have anyone left to tell (except the dentist, this afternoon!) 

Got a dentist appt at 11.30am ... I'm sure you'll remember my phobia from the TTC board, so I am staying on here for another 30 mins, to hopefully stop me having a panic attack!  I've down for a LA today, not sure if they can do that now?  Fingers crossed they'll tell me to go home, and my teeth with get better themselves    

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - good luck for the dentist hun - be brave


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - Oh dear, good job you've gone off line now. Time for dentists good news/bad news......the good news is you don't have to pay anything for the next year and a bit! The bad news is that pregnancy can seriously effect your dental health and a good dentist will ask to see you every 12 to 16 weeks while on MatEx! (And girls if you don't have a MatEx card yet apply for one now!!)

Became an Auntie again this morning! Ruth Eleanor was born in the early hours weighing 6lbs 1 oz - don't think we've ever had such a tiddler in the family!! And typical too that H (who is a stunning 6ft 2) should produce the smallest babe while I (at a distinctly non impressive 5ft1 - I swear if it wasn't for the facial features no one would believe we were related!) am on target for the biggest yet!! Still she was a little early so we'll let her off!! Waiting for Will to phone back with when we can go an play!

Wish I was due another scan  , to quote "if everything goes well you wont need another one" 

Wolla - keeping them crossed for you!

Has anyone written a thank you card to their donor? I was thinking of sending one via the clinic, just need to think of something appropriate to write.

Sorry for the stream of consciousness post, not feeling very with it.
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Oh girls, 

I am SO excited!!! (Thank you Anne for popping in to wish me well!)  I did it!!   
For the first time since I was 17, I actually had dental treatment!  I was worried, as I had plaque build up behind one tooth, and the gum was swollen, and I read that gum disease can cause premature labour.  So, it was really Littlebit who gave me a kick up the bum     I took in my Ipod, lay back (after having a little cry) and thought of the baby.  I had one hand on my tummy, and I thought about my 12 week scan, and everytime I got stressed, I imagined it stressing out the baby.  And ... it worked!  
The plaque has now gone, and my teeth look and feel brilliant!  I have another appt in 2 weeks for a polish, and then regular 12 weekly check~ups as Lizi says, I do need a filling but it'll be after the baby is born.  
I am so proud of myself!   


Lizi ~ Congrats on the arrival of Ruth Eleanor!      Morgan was the tiddler in our family ~ 6lb 4oz, and as we're all used to 7lb~8lber's it was a shock!  Enjoy cuddling Ruth, won't be long until its your turn! 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Yay - Marie, I'm so proud of you too.  Being a mummy-to-be has made you ever so brave.
I must make an appointment for a check-up.

Lizi - congratulations on becoming an auntie      - enjoy your cuddles with Ruth.

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Marie, well done on going to the dentist and glad everything went well.

Lizi, congrats on being an auntie. I haven't written a thank you card to my donor but I did write a letter to the hospital after Jamie was born with some photos and said how grateful I was to the donor and what a difference he has made to our entire family.

Wolla, hope you get the answer you want from the clinic tomorrow about the sibling sperm.

Sarah, bet you had a great time telling everyone at work. It's such a lovely feeling.

Well, I ended up going into hospital today as I've had a terrible pain at the side of my stomach and it felt worse this morning. The nurse said the pain I'm describing is round ligament pain with everything being stretched so far now. They did a trace on the baby's heartbeat which was fine but he's no longer head down but lying straight across. The nurse said that if my waters break I've to go straight into hospital as there's a danger with a baby in this position that the cord can slip when the waters go so if I feel that something has slipped I've to go on all fours to prevent anything slipping further and phone 999! I feel absolutely terrified now and so worried about the baby. The other thing is that if anything was to happen and Jamie was with me I don't know what to do. I'll just have to hope that my dad or someone can get to me quickly to look after him as there's no way I could take him into hospital with me. It would be too stressful. I'm getting a scan next Thursday so if the baby is still in this position then it's very likely they will arrange a section. I really don't want that as it would be difficult coping afterwards as you can't drive or lift anything. Not easy with a toddler and a new baby!

Sorry for rambling, my head is all over the place now and I'm just feeling so anxious now. Better go and see what Jamie is up to, he's gone quiet which means he's up to no good!

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - very well done!!

Viv - Buba is transverse all the time and it's a right pain, sorry it's causing you disscomfort too.  Hope it swings round soon for you.

So excited about baby Ruth - been thinking really hard about what to send the new Mum and Dad, I think it should be 20 ready meals from Tescos, but that doesn't seem very 'romantic' IYKWIM!

love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## KittyR

Hi girlies

Just a quickie from me  - well done Marie on the dentist. Sorry Viv you have been thrown into a panic but at least you have been prepared for it - I am sure it is unlikely to happen. 
Wolla I know exactly what you mean with your rant - I have felt like that too recently so pleased it isn't only me. 
I'm not sure if I am ready to send a card to the donor also not really ready to think of him as a real person - I quite like just thinking about the donor sperm in isolation (when I say 'i like thinking about the sperm', you know what I mean!!!!   )  rather than connecting it to a person at this stage even though i know that is a bit nonsensical. 


Alex how was your home study visit? 

I am a primary teacher and we had a long awaited call yesterday from OFSTED informing us that we will be inspected next week (Tuesday and Wednesday) so I will be working most of this weekend - it is panic stations at school. i am just relieved that it has come now rather than earlier or later in the pregnancy as I am feeling pretty good now. 

Take care all hello to those I haven't mentioned

kxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Viv ~ I'm sorry that the Dr has worried you so much   I know they have to tell you the worst case scenario, but its not exactly comforting is it? And also, you'd think they'd take into acount you have Jamie, and are alone with him during the day! 
Big    coming your way!

Kitty ~ I don't think of our donor as a person either. I am eternally grateful to him, and for the huge gift he has given us, but for now, I'm just seeing the sperm as something we bought, and now we're expecting our baby. The donor just doesnt come into our lives much, to be honest. We spoke about it last night, as we were talking about sibling sperm, but that was it. 
I think we've decided against sibling sperm. My clinic charge nearly £1k for the sperm and the first 6 months of freezing, then its £330 yearly after that. I already have 2 seperate sets of embryos in different clinics, costing me £450 yearly in total, and we can just about afford that. This IVF cost us £5k and we just don't have the extra money to bank sibling sperm, so we're hoping to either get pregnant with the left over embryos from this cycle, or use a different donor should we TTC a 2nd baby. 
I know noone asked about that, I just somehow started talking 
Good luck for your OFSTED inspection!

Lizi ~ Do you live near your sister? I know both my sisters have apprecaited something for themselves as a pressie, as well as the baby ~ so yes, perhaps 20 ready meals  ~ I also bought them choccies, some wine, and some Body Shop bath stuff, to relax in when they got the chance! They both really apprecaited getting something for themsevles, as well as gorgeous things for the baby!

I was sick for the first time yesterday!!   I am pretty sure Tracey thinks I'm  as I was so excited telling her!  i am sooo pathetic at being sick. I was sick in the bathroom, then lay on the floor crying (it was a cool floor and I felt hot) and feeling sorry for myself, and then went and laid on the sofa, wimpering   Thank goodness I've not been sick before!! Trust my baby to make me sick _after_ 12 weeks  

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Oh Marie - poor you! When ever my hips hurt (as they have done a lot today) I try to remind myself that atleast I'm not being sick! I think I'm enamataphobic, being sick really really scares me!

Did anyone see ER last night? Fancy doing all that research then finding out Dr Morris was your donor! Can anyone tell me how it ended as I missed the last 10 mins (mum phoned with more baby Ruth information - far more important!!)

Hope everyone has a fab BHWE!
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - well done on your trip to the dentist this week. Hope you are feeling better today and haven't had any more sickness  

Kitty - good luck for your Ofsted inspection next week. Hope that it isn't too stressful and busy for you. Remember to take it easy when you can - you have that little baby to think about   

lizi - no I missed ER I'm afraid. Congratulations on your new little neice. How is baby Ruth doing? How exciting!

Viv - hope you are doing OK   Sorry Dr worried you, but hope that everything will be OK  

Wolla - hope you are doing OK. Did you get an answer from your clinic on the sibling sperm? When I phoned my clinic a couple of weeks ago they said they would reserve some and send confirmation and a bill. I haven't received these yet. Don't mind about the bill (very expensive all this is - I agree Marie) but hope I get confirmation soon.  

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone

love Sarah
x


----------



## going it alone

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I just hope I'm not to early to come over here, I'm 5 weeks and 3 days. The end of December seems an awful long way away! Will start more personals when I get to know you all. I already recognise people from other boards so big   to them

Love

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls,

I can't believe I'm 2nd tri today!! 

Sam ~ Lovely to see you posting here! Once you have your 6/7 week scan, you won't believe how fast it goes! 

Sarah ~ 12 weeks today!   

Lizi ~ I didnt see ER, but someone on 3rd tri was talking about it, so maybe ask there!! 

Hope you're all out enjoying bank holiday!

Marie xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Marielou

Sorry to crash in !! 

Just wanted to say "WOOOHOOOO" to you and loads of love for the2nd Tri !!! 

T xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - mega congratulations and welcome to the thread. I've PM'd you.
Marie - second tri?! Congrats to you too!!
Viv - you must be ready to explode, I swear if I get any bigger I'll split!
Wolla - did you get an answer re sibling sperm?

Got to go cook tea, omlet tonight - eggs  sick of the sight of them, but I did promise the consultant I'd eat more to bump up my iron, so here goes.
Love to all
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sam, welcome to this board. What date is your first scan?

Marie, can't believe you're in the 2nd tri already, are you still feeling sick?

Lizi, an omlette sounds fab. Are you on iron tablets as well?

Getting my scan on Thursday although at the moment I think baby is still lying transverse. I feel huge now and very uncomfortable, not that I'm complaining! I keep feeling like my skin is going to burst. Yesterday, we went out for lunch with my parents and the place we went to had seats and tables that were fixed to the floor so you couldn't move them and I really struggled to fit in front of the table, I had to sit sort of sideways, very embarrassing!

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

hello sam, welcome to the board! as marie says the time will fly by. 

I keep forgetting i'm pregnant with all the stress of OFSTED. have worked nearly the whole weekend at school which has been very tiring but i don't feel that am overdoing it just can't wait for the damned thing to be over!!!!  

Wish I had a bump or could feel the little one moving, I hate not knowing what it's doing in there!  DH told me to stop worrying he said he feels v confident. He has even put a little list on the board in our study of baby equipment that we need to start to think about - how cute is that?!

Wolla have you felt any more movements and do you have a bump yet? How will I know when I have a bump as opposed to fat, is it unmistakable?  I'm 14 weeks and 4 days today. 

Hope you are all ok, may not get to log on tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for me as those horrible inspectors suddenly swoop into my room to watch me teach.........ooohhhhhh  

kxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Sam - welcome & good luck for your first scan!  How have you been feeling?

Kitty - good luck for your inspection this week       Hope it goes well. I'm looking forward to getting a bump now too. My trousers are all getting a bit tight but there is no 'bump' yet. 

Viv - hope you are doing OK and not too uncomfortable. Good luck for your scan on Thursday  

Marie - all the best for your 2nd tri!!!    Hope you are feeling OK.

Hi to Lizi, Wolla, Alex & everyone  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty - just popping in to wish you all the best with those evil inspectors. Sock it to them!
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Hi everyone - am back from my long weekend away, and am now full of cold and feeling very sorry for myself!!  Had a great time though - was great to be at a Christening and surrounded by babies (7 of them) and to actually feel happy.  Had lots of baby cuddles, which was great as I've not held a baby since my niece was born, over 3 years ago.  Everyone was congratulating us, and wishing us well - it was all lovely!!

Didn't ring the clinic last week for an answer on the sibling sperm - didn't want to spoil the weekend if it was bad news, so will phone this week instead.

Marie - welcome to the 2nd trimester (not much different from the first so far).  You been sick any more?

Kitty - I don't have a bump yet, but can't wait til I do.  Haven't felt the baby move any more, but after speaking to lots of girls at the weekend who've all recently been pg, I'm certain that that was what I felt last week - I lay awake in bed every night now, waiting to feel it again.  

Sarah - my trousers are getting tight too - I ordered some maternity jeans last week and they've just arrived so can't wait to try them on.

Sam - great to see you over here.  How are you feeling?  Any sickness or anything?

Viv - hope your scan shows that the baby has moved into the right position.

Lizi - hope you're ok - have you decided on a pressie for the new mum yet?

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Morning!

Had a busy morning, booking holiday to Spain next May ~ soo funny having to book a baby space!!    Mark knows nothing about it, as its going to my my anniversary gift to him next year (its our anniversary on Thursday) 

Wolla ~ The christening sounds fab! I love baby cuddles too ~ its funny to think by the time the year is out, we'll be cuddling our own babies! 

Sarah ~ How are you feeling?  My sickness seems to have got better today (she says with fingers crossed   )

Kitty ~ re: the bump thing, my bloat seems to have gone down, and I have been worried all weekend!! I still have stretching pains and my symptoms, and I know its SO unlikely for something to go wrong after 12 weeks, but you still worry! I really don't have much of a bump.  I also can't feel the baby move ~ another website I go on, it sounds as if they're all huge with big bumps, and babies kicking from 11 weeks   which all makes me feel worried! Why do I go there?!  

Viv ~   at the idea of you not fitting in the seat!!  Good luck for your scan ~ if baby is still transverse, will they book you in for a c~section?

Lizi ~ I've started eating dinner at lunchtime, as I just can't face a cooked meal at dinnertime    Hope you enjoyed the omlette!

Tashja ~ Thanks for the woohooo!!  

Much love,

Marie xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to see how you're all doing.  Viv, not long to go now!  Marie, 2nd trimester already!! (way too early to feel the baby move by the way!).  And Lizi, how time has flown.. I'm so excited so many of you are pg.    

Sebastian is 3 months old today and doing really well... er, apart from sleeping through the night, i.e he's not.  Most of my NCT group's babies are but there are only two of us still breastfeeding and they do wake more.  But hey I don't really stress about these things I just feel so bloomin' lucky he's here.  I don't know how all those other mums manage to post such a lot, whenever Seb's asleep I am usually sorting out washing or dinner, and I tend to go to bed not long after he does to catch up on some zzzz.

lots of love to you all, Caroline xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Caroline - can't believe he's 3 months already!! Don't stress about the sleeping through the night, one of my friends told me her 2 month old baby slept like an angel right the way through the night, 8'til 8. Later on it turned out that he slept fine so long as he got feeds at 10pm, 2am and 6am and a nappy change at 2am! How she thought that was sleeping through I don't know!

Kitty - hope today went OK. Do take some time out tonight.

Marie - don't believe them! I felt nothing until 16 weeks and even after that one it was another 2 weeks until I felt it again. As for the stretching pains, I'm sorry to report that for me they never stopped.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Wolla, nice to see you back and glad you enjoyed yourself. Hope you get good news from the clinic this week.

Caroline, how time flys. Your new pic of Sebastian is lovely, he's so cute. He'll probably sleep better once he's on solids, that's what I found with Jamie.

Marie, you probably won't feel the baby move until 18/19 weeks at least and with some mums it can be 22/23 weeks. I first felt Jamie move around 18/19 weeks and this time I felt little movements on and off from around 14 weeks but definite movements at 19 weeks.

Kitty, hope you get on alright with the inspectors.

Hi to Sarah and Lizi and everyone else.

I phoned the doctor this morning to get the results from the urine sample I handed in last week and the receptionist said that the doctor has asked if I can hand in another sample but she didn't know why 
I'll take it down tomorrow morning. At this rate I'll have had the baby by the time the results come back! Marie, I'm not sure if they'll book me in for a section if he's still transverse on Thursday. In a way I hope they do just so I know what's happening but even up till then I suppose he can still move round. I still think he is transverse at the moment but who knows. It's just a waiting game now. I'm getting to the stage where I just want him here even though I know it's the start of the sleepless nights.

love Viv xxx


----------



## AnneD

Hi, just popped in to say...

Caroline - love your new piccie of Sebastian - he's gorgeous!!!

Viv - hope you're results are okay hun and let's hope bubba does a little flip before it's time for him to enter the world.  Take care xxxx

Kitty - good luck with the dreaded inspectors  

Marie - very exciting about booking your first holiday with littlebit and Mark and in case I forget -     for tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Had a suprise midwife appt today, apparently my bloods came back from the pathlab unchecked   as the consultant didnt mark them properley, so I got a sneaky appt ... and she listend for the heartbeat again, and there is was, a little train chugging along!    

Its our wedding anniversary tomorrow, we're still deciding what to do ... go out for the day, have lunch out and a BBQ at home for dinner, or stay in and potter about and go out for dinner.  Decsions, decisions  

Anne ~ Hope to see you over here in 2 days time for good     Thank you for the anniversary wishes!!  

Viv ~  for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  I was looking at pictures of a transverse baby in my notes, it does not look comfortable! so I hope he turns soon! Little Monkey!   Made me   that people on 3rd tri have guessed you're having a girl in your sweepstake ... something tells me they'll be wrong!!

Lizi ~ I always wondered what stretching pains were like ~ now, I worry when I have them, worry when I don't    I also (and this will sound silly) am in awe of how the baby can get so heavy, yet stay in place (ie. not fall out    )  For someone who has trained as a Nursery Nurse, has an A in biology and intends on training as a Midwife, this is worrying!!  

Caroline ~ Sebastian is SO cute!! He's gotten so big!    I wouldnt worry about him not sleeping, all babies are different, so they say! 

I've added some photos to the gallery.  (Tracey ~ one of L ola heavily pregnant!!)

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - your midwife sounds fab.  Happy anniversary for tomorrow - how many years?? Hope you have a great day whatever you decide to do.

Caroline - wow, Sebastian is sooo cute.  Can't believe he's 3 months already.  All the donor babies seem to be really cute - has anyone else noticed that??  I think they must only let the good looking blokes donate.  

Anne - I'm saving you a seat over here for Friday.  I'm so excited about your test day.

Viv - good luck for tomorrow

Sarah, Kitty, Lizi - hope you're all well.

Wolla
x


----------



## Ginger

Happy Anniversary Marie

Whatever you do I hope you celebrate in style.

I haven't seen a midwife yet and feel a little lonely!! My nuchal scan is just 5 days away and then I see the midwife a week after that - at 14 weeks!! Oh well, that's the system here I suppose.

Ginger xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty - is the OFSTED hell over yet? Hope you can take a well deserved rest.
Marie - happy anniversary, have a super day!
Ginger - don't know how they expect you to cope with out a midwife before 14wks! Hope the scan goes well.
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quick update, went to the hospital today and got my scan. Baby is head down now so I'm very relieved. His kidneys are very slightly enlarged but the consultant said it was just at the edge of the normal range and she was happy with that. He'll get scanned sometime after he's born to double check them. My urine sample was clear as well so it's now on with the curries, pineapple and as a last resort  . It's been so long I've forgotten what to do  

Hope everyone else is ok,

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Just had to pop on quickly to see how Viv's scan had gone .... soooo pleased your little monkey is head down again now, lets hope he stays that way!! 

The countdown is ON now!!  

Cheers for the anniversary wishes, we're having friends over for a BBQ, everything is ready now so just sitting back and waiting for them to arrive! 

Ginger ~ Hiya hun and welcome!   I saw my MW for the first time at 6.1 weeks   not sure if that was good or not, as I felt very unpregnant but was nice to see someone offical.  She has been lovely and has seen me at 11.1 and 13.2 so I can hear the heartbeat.  My sister lives in a different area and also won't see MW until 14 weeks.  Good luck for your scan!

Marie xx


----------



## alex28

marielou - omg is your cat pg too?? i am taking Poppy to the vets tomorrow as i think she too has had a portion too many!!!!  it totally buggers up our holiday plans if she is as we planned to go away after our panel date for a week so we would then be home to get any news etc etc.

when is she due  im getting poppy scanned tomorrow so he can tell how many and when - have already found them homes though which is good!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Who is [name removed]?  It's all very intreging!!

Viv - don't forget the raspberry leaf tea!! Pleased the little one has moved round. Good luck!

ahhhh, ER time, back later!
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - so glad baby has now moved round. Hope you are feeling OK - wow - any time now!!!  

Marie -   Hope you have had a lovely BBQ - fantastic day for it   

Hi Ginger - I'm also still waiting for a midwife appointment. I'm due to see one for the 1st time next week - at 13.5 weeks. Strange how different the procedures are in different places  
Good luck for your scan  

Caroline - lovely pic of Sebastian. Hope you are doing OK.  

Wolla - hope you are OK  

Kitty - hope you have got through your Osted OK this week.  

Lizi - hope you are doing OK  

Hi to Sam  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## alex28

god knows why the name was removed - can anyone tell me?

- its only a cat for god sake!!!! and the cats names is mentioned in a few posts above anyway!!!!  whats the world coming to, anonymous donors and anonymous cats now too!!!


----------



## Marielou

Yes Lola is a banned name ~ a member asked for it to be removed apparently (not connected with my cat!!) so I type L ola so its not removed!  

L ola is my cat, and Alex, her babies were due yesterday!!! I keep poking her belly, but no sign    I am sooooo excited for her to have them! I am pretty sure she is ready  ~ her belly has gone rock hard now, and her nipples are really huge and full of milk.  Naughty Poppy for getting caught too!!  Have you felt her nipples?  Its a sure sign that she's pg.  Cats are pg for an average of 9 weeks, and by 3~4 weeks, their nipples start getting bigger.  

Our BBQ was lovely last night, really yummy.  We had red bananas and ice cream (red bananas cooked on the BBQ) and they were lush.  I usually do a fruit kebab and then cook it, but we decided to try something different.  I want a BBQ every night now!! 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

So if I type Lola, Lola, Lola - it'll remove the name??  How peculiar!!

Marie - glad your bbq went well - hope the weather was as lovely down there as it was up North yesterday.  Feeling cat's nipples  - are you sure you should be doing that    Hope the kittens arrive soon - are you keeping any of them?  What are red bananas?  

Viv - yay, for your baby moving to the right position- must be a very well behaved little boy.  Hope the curry and pineapple work and you don't have to resort to   

Kitty - hope the offsted wasn't too much of an ordeal - have just been reading the latest offsted reports on our local nursery and primary school and they seem to be doing quite well which is good news.

ALex - has poppy had her scan yet?  Going anywhere nice for your hols?

Lizi, Sarah, Ginger - hope you're all ok.

I had an appt with the midwife yesterday afternoon - I was so pleased when she told me to jump up on the bed so she could have a listen.  She found the heartbeat straight away - isn't it amazing?  Sounded like horses - isn't there an old wives tale that says if it sounds like a train it's one sex, and if it's horses it's the other sex  Must visit Google!!
Just got round to phoning the clinic to get an answer on sibling sperm - only to be told that donor's not available anymore.  She said it was because of the new law and him not being an identity release donor - but I'm sure I ready somewhere that you could still use anonymous donors for siblings - could be wrong though.  Anyway, will have to have a chat with Dh tonight about it - not feeling too bothered by it at the moment as I'm just feeling incredibly lucky to be pg at all 

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick one ~ Wolla, Horses is a girl, train is a boy.  

So, you're having a girl, I'm having a boy  

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Viv - yay well done to the little one for doing a flip!  So pleased he's now in the right position    Think a madras is definitely in order - worked for my SIL  

Marie - pleased you had a lovely anniversary hun.  Ooh so exciting your cat is pg too - awww I'd love a kitten but DH 'claims' he's allergic, hmmph - truth is he's scared of cats  

Wolla - when we had our previous donor under the previous law, we were told that if we fell pregnant using that donor we would be able to keep the same donor for siblings regardless of the new law but don't know if that varies from clinic to clinic  

Well, was hoping to join you today with happier news but hey it wasn't to be    Still, been to the clinic today for a blood test, day three scan and drugs, so as soon as I get the blood results I'll be jabbing again.  Here's hoping that this will be my time  

Love Anne xxx


----------



## wolla

Marielou said:


> Just a quick one ~ Wolla, Horses is a girl, train is a boy.
> 
> So, you're having a girl, I'm having a boy
> 
> Marie xx


Oh - DH will be pleased.

Thanks Anne - I've had a look on the HFEA website, and it states that "Gametes or embryos provided before the 1st April 2006 by anonymous donors may be used to produce genetically related siblings for recipients provided that they already have an existing child by that donor", so am planning on questionning the clinic on that one.


----------



## wolla

Thanks Tracey - am going to ring them back!! 

BTW - is anyone else being particularly scatty at the moment?  I can't believe what I did yesterday - I threw my scan pic in the bin!!!  I must've done it when I was clearing my birthday cards off the mantelpiece.  I had to get DH to search through the wheelie bin this morning to retrieve it before the binmen came


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - as the tummy expands so the brain shrinks! 
Marie - don't think mine sounded like either a train or horses, worried I might be having an alien now!!
LOL at feeling cats nipples! I think if I tried that with my two they think I'd flipped!

Anyway I am stupidly happy, I have a washing line full of baby clothes (making the most of the weather) and it's bringing tears to my eyes!!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wolla, I would definitely question your clinic as we were able to use the same donor who is anonymous. By the way, your brain will never be the same again. I keep walking upstairs to get something and by the time I get there I can't remember what it is. You also get very clumsy as well. I keep spilling my food down me, I don't know who is messier now, me or Jamie, might have to borrow one of his bibs  

Anne, hoping and praying that you'll be joining us soon.

Marie, how exciting for your cat to be having kittens, bet they'll be so cute. Glad you had a lovely anniversary.

Alex, good luck with your cat as well. Is that the next step for you with the panel or do you have to do anything in between?

Hi to everyone else,

Well, Jason phoned to say he has bought me some Rasberry Leaf tea so I'm going to try that. We did have   last night. Not the most enjoyable experience when you're the size of a house, I'm surprised we managed it at all. We could hardly do anything for laughing. Think I'd rather stick to the curries from now on!

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

Hello girlies

Sorry I have been out of action for a few days. OFSTED went extremely well, we came out as a 'good' school with outtsatdning features which is a massive achievemnt as we were in special measrtes 4 years ago (change of head, staff etc since). BUt I worked my little socks off all weekend and Tuesday and Wednesday. BUt i felt really fine, just knackered by the end of it (as did everyone). Thank goodness I am having an easy pregnancy, I really don't know what would have happened otherwise as the preparation we had to do was not really optional!  

Anyway am feeling good, uterus has come up a bit as finding it increasingly hard to hold my tummy in but it is too scary of i let the whole lot hang out if you see what I mean.....so it's eiother looking maybe pregnant to 6 months pregnant - what are you all doing if you are like me and have a little bit of midriff flab that you can usually suck in??!!

That sounds lovely about hanging your baby washing out Lizi what a lovely image. 

I have been having the ost weird dreams, i had a horrible one last night in which i sre at my mum (in front of my late nan) - something that i would never do (swearing at someone I mean) - and it was all to do with feeling anxious about my pregnnacy etc. Woke up crying it was so vivid and horrible and had to ring my mum to reassure myself everyting was fine!!


That is v sweet about kittens Marielou, no doubt you have already thought about it but watch out for cat poo. 

Agree about querying your clinic Wolla, hope you can throw the letter of the law at them etc. 

Hope the tea does the job Viv. How about tweaking your nips?  (Better than the cats!! )  Isn't that supposed to make your uterus contract? !!


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - my sister and SIL swear by raspberry leaf and 'stretching' exercises. I haven't had the guts to try either yet!! Raw pineapple is supposed to work too.

Kitty - glad it went well. Sounds like you must have done a fantastic job, well done.

love to all
Lizi,x


----------



## going it alone

Hi everyone
Thanks for the welcomes after my last post. I've not been able to get to a computer much this week. Have been feeling shattered at night as well. Not having that many symtpoms yet, sore (.)(.) and heartburn at night. But luckily no sickness. I don't see my midwife until around eleven weeks, she'll ring me at ten weeks to make an apointment. I'll at least have had my scan by then.
Well done with OFSTED Kitty, I'm a teacher too.

Good luck to everyone

Love and Hugs Sam xx


----------



## alex28

Marielou - ah that makes sense then!!!  Anyway she had scan yesterday she is due in less than 2 weeks - arrgghhhh!!!!! she has 3 on one side and a poss 2 on the other - oh dear god knows what i am going to do with them!!!

anyway holiday will have to be delayed till end of July/start of August as i wont go away and leave kittens in the house - my other cat would prob kill them!!!!  let me know what she has marielou!!


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon,

I've ordered a doppler, as I find that since I hit 12 weeks, I've been very weepy and just can't believe how lucky I've been.  I find it very hard to believe that I'm pregnant (yes, despite all the scans!) and keep getting upset at the thought of losing it.  I'm going into hospital tomorrow just for routine checks, hope they will listen to the heartbeat etc for me then.  Does anyone else feel this way?  I think the lack of bump/movement which is normal at this stage is a little hard for me to deal with right now, although I know its normal. 

Also, my sister (11.4 weeks pg) is bleeding and very upset and its knocked me for six too.  I'm sure her baby is ok (she had a scan at 9+ weeks due to spotting) and baby was fine, but she had a m/c last year so is understandably worried. 

Alex ~ Still no kittens!! I would love to have had a scan to see how many kittens we have on board ~ is that routine at your vet's?  We have no idea, but I think she has 4~6, just by feeling her belly.  I am wondering if she will ever go into labour now    They say cat pregnancy lasts a certain time, the first date she was 'due' was over a week ago, and the latest is tomorrow.    Mark says I worry about her pregnancy almost as much as mine!  

Tracey ~ We love you posting here! As far as I'm concerned, this thread is for donor bumps, babies and friends, all are welcome!  Kisses to Max    (who will always be your baby   )

Sam ~ I had no symptoms at 6 weeks, in fact, when i had my first midwife appt at 6.1 I felt SUCH a fraud as I felt so normal, not even a sore boob to speak of!  I didnt get sick until gone 7 weeks. 

Kitty ~ I let my little bump hang out ~ I was wearing a skirt and shortish top today and Mark was following me around saying 'Look at that bump'  Wear it loud and proud I say  

Viv ~ Wel done for even attempting sex at your stage! I have no good 'bringing baby on' tips ~ sex worked for one of my sisters, and castor oil for the other, but I'd never recommend castor oil.  Tastes grosse, and brings on the runs. Plus, Morgan was born with an apgar of 2, and had to be really worked on.  My mum swears it was the castor oil.  She may well be wrong .. but you know Mums!! 

Lizi ~ I think the train and horses thing is a old wives tale    My first h/b sounded like just a heartbeat, this time it was just like a train .. but I only realised when Mark' pointed it out! 

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - Yes!!!  I feel exactly the same  - I've no bump yet, haven't felt any movement, haven't had much sickness or other symptoms so still can't really believe I'm pregnant and I worry ALL the time its not really true! Doppler sounds a fantastic idea.  I am seeing my midwife for the 1st time this week so I'm hoping she will listen for the heartbeat and that will reassure me. Good luck with your hospital appointment tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Hope that your sister is OK too    Good luck with the kittens - I'm so jealous! 

Tracey - lovely to have you posting on here  Hope Max is OK. Thanks - I've a feeling its a girl too  

Sam - I've had hardly any symptoms other than tiredness too. Not too long til your scan - so exciting!!

Kitty - great news on your Ofsted report - well done. Hope you are having a well earned rest now this weekend and spoiling yourself after all your hard work  

Wolla - as all the others have said, sounds like your clinic need to check about use of donor sperm for siblings. We were also told it was fine to use our anonymous donor again for siblings.

Lizi - hope you are doing OK. Can't wait to have a line full of baby clothes!

Viv - how are you feeling? Hope you are enjoying the curries!  

Alex - kittens too - how exciting! Hope you are OK.

Well, I had a list of jobs to get done today and ended up sleeping for most of the day on the sofa  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah ~ I'm 'glad' someone else feels the same way as me, re lack of symptoms in the 2nd trimester!! 


Ok, my appt today went well.  I was actually going because I had more spotting (brown) but I didnt want to mention it, as I was so scared.  I thought they'd just check via doppler, but they gave me another scan   and thankfully baby was doing very well, s/he was all curled up, with his/her legs up by his/her head (and silly me forgot to get a sneaky look in between the legs!    We don't want to know the sex anyway, so thats alright)  They are pretty sure the spotting is coming from erosions on my cervix, and I shouldnt have more spotting.  I don't need to go back now until my checkup at 16 weeks, so thats good.  
I've ordered a doppler too, should be here tuesday/wednesday.  

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - promise you'll always call the midwife if you have bleeding, doppler or no doppler?!
Tracey - please stick around, I'm sure this thread is for bumps, babes and bigger children!
Sarah - IKWYM!! I do 5 mins work then need to lie down for a rest!
Sam - if you haven't done it yet sign up for Leicestershire freecycle, (it's like ebay without the pricetag!) I'm off out in a moment to pick up a load more baby stuff, what with that and gifts from friends I've not had to buy a thing yet!
Alex (and Marie) - waiting for kitten news!!
Viv  - any movement yet?
Love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

My computer wasn't working yesterday and I felt like I'd had my right arm cut off not being able to log on here!

Tracey, please keep posting on here, I intend to even after I've had the baby. I don't want to lose touch with anyone. Aw to Max loving Thomas the Tank. Jamie is obsessed by Bob the Builder and the Wiggles who are a very strange bunch of Australian men who sing and dance and make me want to slit my wrists. All last night I had one of their songs going through my head but it's the only time Jamie will actually sit down and stay still for more than 5 minutes so at least I can get a cup of tea!

Kitty, glad you got a good report from OFSTED. I would say let the bump hang out and be proud as it's the only time in your life you can have a big stomach without the guilt.

Marie, glad things went well at the hospital today. Let us know how you get on with the doppler.

Hi and welcome Sam, when is your first scan?

Sarah, hope you enjoy your visit to the midwife and you get to hear the hearbeat, it's always so reassuring.

Jason went and got me some Raspberry leaf tea, it's not too bad so I'm going to try and have about 3 cups a day which is the recommended amount on the packet. Might try some   tonight as there's not much on the telly  . Really can't be bothered though and I'm so not in the mood. I'm getting my eyelashes permed and tinted on Tuesday as well as getting my la la waxed then as well so just hope things get moving soon. I just can't wait to hold him in my arms. The sonographer said at my scan that the baby had wee chubby cheeks and he sounded so cute, it brought it all home to me that there is a little person in there.

Hi to Lizi, Alex, Wolla and everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

LOL at "lala" waxing - sounds like a tellytubby going to the beauty parlour!! 
Priorities for me are getting my hair streaked (apparently it's OK to do this late in PG) and my eyebrows properly shaped so I look OK in the photos. I'd also love a pedicure but with my legs and feet being so puffy I'm not sure anyone would touch them.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

**Kitten news!** 

L ola gave birth last night, at 6.29pm, 7.32pm, 8.45pm and 10.38pm to 4 beautiful kittens, all of them black, 2 boys and 2 girls (Not 100% on the 2nd girl, as she pooed while I was looking   )  I was there, stroking her as she gave birth, and it was bl**dy amazing!  She wanted stroking and reassuring, and when the first kitten came, I saw its head then when she stopped pushing it went back in, then it crowned and it was born! Totally amazing.     She's such a good Mummy and is washing and feeding them all the time.   
I'll upload photos later. 



Vivienne ~ The Wiggles!    OMG I hate that programme! Hayley loves it, and when she wathces it (or Hi5 which I also hate) I kind of spend the time pretending to hurl or laughing at their expressions  

Lizi ~ I promise to call the midwife if I get any bleeding at all.  Mind you, as I paged her on Saturday at 12noon and am yet to get a reply, I may as well call the hospital. 

Right, I'm off to sulk.

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Sarah - hope you get to hear the heartbeat at your m/w appointment - it's almost as exciting as the scan when you hear that little heart beating away.  I haven't got any symptoms either - and I'm 16 weeks, so don't worry!  I think I'll probably just wake up one morning with an enormous bump and not be able to fit into any of my clothes - so I've just ordered a load of maternity stuff from Next.  

Marie - glad everything was ok at your hosp appt 

Viv - permed eyelashes??  Is that normal (sorry, not really into all these beauty treatments - never had anything waxed or tinted so am a bit dim about these things).  Hope things get going soon for you.

Lizi - it must've felt lovely to have all your baby stuff hanging out on the line - it would've had me in tears!!

Kitty - I agree, let it all hang out.  Glad Ofsted went well.

Tracey - of course we want you to post on here - everyone's welcome!

I told my 3 yr old niece at the weekend that auntie Wolla had a baby growing in her tummy (she is obsessed with babies - to the point of stalking them round shops etc  )  She asked if she could hold it in her hand, and keeps asking my sister (her mum) every day if Auntie Wolla's baby is here yet   

Haven't managed to speak to the clinic again about the sibling sperm - there's never anyone one there when I ring   

Marie - just seen your kitten news - aww, how cute, can't wait to see the piccies.


----------



## wolla

Finally managed to get in touch with clinic, and it turns out (after a lot of to-ing and fro-ing - and eventually a call to the sperm bank) that there aren't any supplies of DS left from that donor  

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Kitten, kitten, kitten, kitten     
Congratulations L ola on the birth of your four little children!!

Marie - don't be sad, you have kittens to watch!! 

Wolla - Cute neice! Sorry the clinic couldn't get you any more DS from that donor.

Love and hugs to all
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Congratulations lo-la !!!

Awww Marie dos that make you a grandma 

T xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - Congratulations to L ola on her little kittens        Hope they are all doing well.
Glad your scan yesterday went well and littlebit is doing OK. Let us know what the doppler is like - I am tempted to get one too.

Wolla - sorry to hear your clinic doesn't have any DS from your donor   Hope you are doing OK.
Your niece sounds gorgeous! 

Viv - enjoy your night tonight   Good luck with all the waxing and eyelash tinting - sounds very glam!

Hi to Lizi, Kitty, Sam, Alex, Tracey  & everyone else 

Still no sign of a bump for me but I've just ordered some maternity clothes from debenhams on line - they are doing 20% off this week with a voucher form the Daily Mail. I'm looking forward to being able to wear them soon! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon - at last!

love to everyone
Sarah
x


----------



## alex28

YAYA!!!!!!! what a fab mum she is - hurrah for lola!!! have you found them homes yet i have 4 people who already want poppy's when they come - how did you know the birth was imminant?  im so worried i will be at work and something will happen etc....shehas started to look around the house a lot and is sniffing things out etc....
soory to gatecrach your BFP thread girls but this is VERY important!!!!  you canpm me if like ML!!


----------



## KittyR

Hello girls

what a lot of exciting news. Congrats Marielou on your feline birth   no seriously it sounds lovely. I have two lovely pusscats (remember Molly and Poppy) but we got them from a shelter 3 years ago so they were already spayed, I would have loved them to have kittens though. 

Wolla I'm sorry about the sibling sperm, I couldn't tell from your post how upset you are about it? I'm not sure how much people manage to use sibling sperm, I suppose in some ways it matters a lot in other ways not at all. Hope you are not worring about it too much though. 

Marielou/Sarah/Wolla - So pleased the issue of no symptoms and not feeling prgnenat came up - it is exactly how I am feeling, no tiredness, no sickness, no bump, nothing!!! Just tender nips. Last week I actually got very tearful and depressed although I am feeling better this week. I think it is to do with the scan feeling like a distant memory and of course no bump at this stage. Confession - I have also ordered a doppler Marielou from Ebay but it hasn't come yet. Also a word of caution as i told a friend at the weekend and she said that they are notoriously hard to use i.e. you often can't find the heartbeat and get into a panic thinking there are problems - so we have to promise to use them responsibly!!!

All the chat about waxing and tinting and perming made me laugh. Must admit i was also curious re. perming lshes Viv, i assume that means they normally stick out straight and you just want them to flutter upwards  bit...not that they are going to be actually curly!!!!!!  Lizzi your comment about your legs made me laugh I'm sure they're not that bad, Anyway I bet they've seen far worse. I like getting my eyebrows waxed but I only ever had my lala waxed for my wedding (nothing drastic just a bit of tidying), but I was so shocked by the pain I vowed never to go back!!!  Since then I have gone for au naturel, luckily it is fairly controlled naturally!!!  Ok ok TMI I know. 

I'm planning to go shopping for some mat clothes this weekend. Apparently M&S do some good black work trousers, and I've heard Next, Formes and Mothercare are good also. I have two weddings this summer so have to get myself sorted for those. 

Saw my friend's newborn last night, he looked so cute. He went to sleep in my arms and they were saying ooh you're such a natural etc etc....i just smiled demurely and thought 'well I've had enough bloomin practice!!' 

Tracey it is lovely to hear from someone further down the line than us donor newbies, keep posting!

Thanks for all your lovely good luck wishes for OFSTED, must admit it is so nice taking it easy now. 

Have a great day everyone
kx


----------



## wolla

Kitty - know what you mean about feeling tearful & depressd - I was like that the week before last.  I think I cried myself to sleep every night, and got myself really worked up about every little thing (if you remember my slightly mental rant about DH) - then suddenly everything seemed ok again - suppose we've just got to keep reminding ourselves it's our hormones.  Thanks for asking if I'm ok about there being no sibling sperm - I guess I am ok about it really - like I said in an earlier post, I'm just feeling really lucky to be pg at all.  Thing is, I haven't told DH yet - I know it's quite important to him and am scared he'll say that if we can't use the same donor then we'll just have to stop at one.

Viv - hope you had a good night last night  

Marie - how are the kittens?  Piccies please!!  I've also heard that sometimes women panic if they can't find the heartbeat with the doppler - so you must promise us that you'll be sensible!!  Having said that - I am very tempted to get one, cos it's amazing hearing the baby's heart beating away.

Sarah - enjoy your m/w appt this afternoon.  I wore my maternity trousers for hte first time yesterday - not cos I needed to, just cos I wanted to - and one of the girls at work commented that I looked like I was getting a bit of a bump, so that made my day.

Lizi, Tracey, Alex -  

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls ,

Can I just ask you a kitten question?
Ok, my sister rings up today, her friend wants one of the female kittens. I say fine, she can come and choose one when they're a little older. Then I reliase which friend this is. She sadly lost a baby at 42 weeks (due to hospital error) last year, and is TTC again ...BUT her partner is seriously violent and mind controlling ~ he won't let her phone anyone or go out without him, this weekend she's been staying with my sister and they rang the police as he had tried to strangle her with a belt and had basically beat the sh*t out of her. This poor girl is only 19 and has low self esteem, he even told her she lost the baby because she's so nasty.  
Anyway .... am I being over~protective of the kittens if I decline, and tell her my reasons why? I'm scared as if he can threaten to kill her, he could do it to a cat as well. I'm determined these kittens are only going to good homes, through word of mouth only and not through the paper, as it scares me all these animla cruelty. What would you do?

Anyway, sorry, know this is not an animal board 

Wolla ~ I won't worry too much if I can;t hear the heartbeat, even my midwife took her time finding it.  The one I've bought is from www.mybump.co.uk and is used by midwives and Dr's. You can also hire them monthly.

Kitty ~ Which one did you buy from ebay? I saw one on there called 'angelsounds' which was quite cheap, but I don't know .... I wasnt 100% on it. The dopplers that are used by midwives ar emuch more likely to catch the heartbeat. I can't wait to at least check it out!!

Alex ~ I found that Lola's nipples becamme really really huge and pink, and very dry and cracked in the week or so before birth. Also, if you felt under her belly, it felt like a pig's (you know, huge nipples  ) and there was a 'crease' or dip down the middle. Thats meant to be a sign of impending birth. Also, her bump went rock hard, and it dipped right down low the morning she went into labour. She also wanted a lot more stroking and reassurance. You can see when they're having contractions ~ its looks like a ripple goes across their belly. If you're letting Poppy out, I'd keep her in for the time being, so she gives birth indoors. I'm still working on Mark to let us keep one of the kittens  watch this space! 

Sarah ~ Good luck with the midwife appt! I hope she listens for the heartbeat for you! Don't worry if she doesnt ... my consultant won't listen in until 16 weeks, but my midwife picked up Littlebits at 11.1.

Right, off to see what going on, on the other thrread!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - I wouldn't let the kitten go to your sister's friend - like you say, if he can do that to his wife/girlfriend, what's he going to do to a poor kitten.  Poor girl, it brought me to tears reading your account of what she's gone through - I can't even begin to imagine how awful it is for her.

Good luck with persuading Mark to let you keep one
xx


----------



## alex28

thansk for the advice re the kittens - and re your question NO!!! def not - i have home ours already and i know all the people really well and know they would never hurt an animal let alone another person. XX


----------



## AnneD

Hi, just popped in to give Tracey a big   I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun and hope the ultrasound and blood tests are okay xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Tracey - hope all goes well tomorrow. Thinking of you  

Marie - have to say, I agree with the others - I wouldn't let a kitten go to that couple. Sounds like the girl needs to get out too - what a horrible situation   Hope the little kittens are all doing well  

Alex - hope your kittens arrive soon too  

Wolla - hope you are doing OK   Glad that bump is starting to make an appearance. Hopefully mine will soon too!

Kitty - sorry you've been feeling a bit down. We all know exactly what you mean. Hope that doppler arrives soon.  

Sam - hope you are OK. Have you had any sickness yet?

Viv - how are you doing on the raspberry tea. Not long to go now!

Lizi - hope you are OK  

Hi to Anne - hope you are OK.

My midwife appointment was a bit of a disappointment. She said she couldn't listen to the heartbeat until 16 weeks   Nothing very exciting to report at all - just some form filling. Next one in 3 weeks at 16 weeks. Haven't decided yet whether to have the blood tests at 16 wks for downs etc. Thinking probably not, but not sure. What have you all done/or are planning to do??

love Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Tracey - good luck with the tests today xx

Sarah - sorry your m/w appt was a bit of a let down and that you didn't get to hear the heartbeat.  Only 3 weeks til your next one though and you'll definitely get to hear it then.  As for the test for downs - I chose not to have it as even they'd come back as high risk, I wouldn't have risked an amnio.  you've got to do whatever's right for you though - have you talked to DH about it?

Arrrghhhhh - I'm really mad at DH today!!!  He said something which really upset me last night (which I won't go into), then apologised and said it had come out all wrong - then he went out for a 'quick pint' - I went to bed at about 10.30 - woke up at 2.30 and he still wasn't home, so rang him on his mobile - left 3 messages, sent 2 texts - nothing - eventually at 3am he rang and said he'd just left the pub and was about to walk home (7 miles, p!ssed as a [email protected] down dark country lanes) - so of course I had to get dressed and drive out to pick him up.  He honestly doesn't think he's done anything wrong!!!  MEN!!!!!!!!!!!

Wolla


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - how about you tell your sisters friend that you will look after the kitten for her until she's living somewhere safely away from her partner that way you get to keep a kitten at least for a while and you also give your friend so much needed motivation for getting out of the relationship? (OK, that might be a little simplistic but I feel the idea has some merit.)

Sarah - I declined all d/s testing despite much pressure from the midwife. Our feeling was that any abnormality would be picked up at the 20wk scan and IF they found something then (which they didn't) we could have extra tests done then. 

Tracey - sorry to hear you are having more complications, hope you can get it sorted.

Viv - what news?

Wolla - what a silly man he is, send him round here, I'll sort him! 

 to Alex, Kitty, Sam, Ginger and anyone I've missed. Hope you are all OK
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

My computer has been playing up again and I've just got back on line.

Marie, I can only echo what the others have said and I wouldn't let this girl take the kitten while she's in that relationship. Has your doppler arrived yet?

Kitty, hope you enjoy your shopping at the weekend.

Wolla, so sorry they don't have any sibling sperm for you. Hope you manange to talk to your DH about it and once he's got used to the idea hopefully he'll agree to try again with another donor. You could point out to him the amount of families now where the children may have a different father but the important thing is the way they are brought up and not the genetics.

Lizi, how are you doing? Is the SPD still as bad?

Sarah, I didn't get the tests for downs as I wouldn't have terminiated anyway and these tests only give you an indictation if you are at risk. You would have to have an amnio to tell for definite which carries it's own risks. My friend was told with both her pregnancies she was high risk of having a child with downs, she had an amnio both times and both children were perfectly healthy so I have no faith in these tests. What does your DH think?

Tracey, hope things go alright for you at the hospital today, sending you a big  

Well no movement from me. Still on the Raspberry leaf tea which I'm starting to hate. Had a curry last night. I think this little one is too comfortable in there.

Had a massive row with Jason yesterday so no   as I can't even bear to look at him at the moment never mind anything else. Basically in the past he has ran up huge debts and he just can't control his money. It all came to a head just before our treatment last year when I found out about it. We managed to get everything sorted out and he promised nothing like that would happen again. I have been getting suspicious lately about his spending so I managed to get access to his bank account on line and as our computer has been off I went and used the internet at the library and found out he has taken out a loan and has run up a huge overdraft again. I phoned him at work and confronted him. I also phoned his mum and found out that she knew about the loan but had never told me. He left work to come and speak to me and to cut a long story short I've told him he has to now arrange to get his wages paid into my bank account and I will handle the finances as he's incapable. Quite honestly if I could afford to keep the house on by myself I would have asked him to leave but I've also got to think of my children's security and I don't want them to lose their home. Sorry for going on but I'm still so angry about it. Not the best timing to have all this going on when I'm due to give birth soon!

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Oh Viv - it seems to have the night for arguments last night!! Really sorry that you're having to go through this when obviously you should be concentrating on yourself and the baby.
I really hope you can get things sorted with Jason - I think you're doing the right thing getting his wages paid into your account. I've never let DH have control of our money as he's useless with it. At least it sounds like he's willing to discuss it with you rather then denying everything - not much comfort I know!!
Don't really know what to say, other than look after yourself & bubba - and remember you can always let off steam to us.



viviennef said:


> Hope you manange to talk to your DH about it and once he's got used to the idea hopefully he'll agree to try again with another donor.


Well - I did tell him last night, and he was disappointed but then he said 'well I wasn't happy with that donor anyway, cos he didn't have the same eye/hair as me and I just went along with it cos * you * wanted a baby so much and *you * didn't want to wait for a match'
Hmmm - not really what you want to hear when you're 4 months pg is it? Cue lots of tears from me (and we were out having a bar meal at the time - not great!!)

Anyone out there with a happy tale to tell today??

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

I have a happy tale! 

We got the doppler, and heard the heartbeat right away, and even heard baby kicking!  Ok, thats the good news for the day .... 


Wolla ~ Sorry to hear about your argument, and I'd cry too if my hubby said that to me, especially while eating out!  We also can't get hold of sibling sperm ~ I rang and tried last week, and there is none available.  I'm glad DH is not against having another donor, sorry he was off with you about this donor though  You tell him all us women want a donor asap, you're not the only one!  If you had'nt had that donor, you wouldnt have this baby ... think of it like that  

Viv ~ Oh hun, I'm so sorry that you're having problems with Jason right now  I can totally understand your feelings, I think I'd feel very much the same as you.  It must seem all the more hurtful as you are so close to your due date.  I think you're doing the right thing having his wages paid into your account, I totally control our finances, as wolla says, my DH is useless! 

Tracey ~ Tried to ring you, hope all is ok hunny   

Sarah ~ I've decided not to have the 16 week blood tests.  I just know I won't have an amnio/CVS or termination, so I feel its a waste of NHS resources.  My midwife is still trying ot change my mind, she's quite forceful actually, but I am determined. 

Lizi ~ I thouyght about keeping the kitten back for a bit, but I worry then I'd get too attached to it, plus, she's always leavig her BF and then going back, I think she's trapped in a loop and I just don't trust her. 

I'm so glad you all agree with me about the girl and the kitten.  I havent told my sister yet, but basically, I have to go with my gut feeling, and thats to say no.  She has a lot of problems, and having grown up in a violent home myself, I understand why she doesnt have the strength to leave, but I am still frustrate with that, and can't allow a kitten to go to a home like that.  If he can try to killher, he'll kill the kitten for sure. 

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - yay for hearing the heartbeat, and kicks with your new toy - that's so exciting. (what do kicks sound like)

thanks for the <hugme> - I think DH just didn't really 'get' the whole donor shortage thing at the time - it's much more obvious to us as we hear all the stories on here of so many people not being able to get any sperm at all - and as I was always the one to be doing the phoning, and pestering the clinic etc he didn't feel any of the stress. I'm sure he didn't mean to upset me, and didn't mean it how it sounded but I just wish he would think before he opens his mouth - or even it up with some reassurance!! Sorry - I'm going off on one again. We're meant to be going out tonight (to watch Boro win the UEFA cup) - so I'd better try and calm down before I finish work!!

Think you've made the right decision about the kitten - I'm sure your sister will understand.

Now - get back to your doppler 

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, great news about getting your doppler and finding the heartbeat. It must be so reassuring for you and I'm glad you've made a decision about the kitten. You're definitely doing the right thing.

Wolla, what is it with our men! I don't think they realise how stressful it is to hear all these stories about the shortage of sperm and as you say, it's you whose had to go through everything and do all the phoning round which is a nightmare to cope with. Hope you have a good time tonight.

Thanks for all your support about Jason. I don't know what I would do without this site! He's just phoned me trying to act normal but his voice was all nervous and shaky. I've given him my account details so he's going to organise getting the wages transferred as soon as he can. I'm taking Jamie over to his mums tomorrow so it will be interesting to see what she's got to say about the situation. I can understand her loyalty is with him but I'm going to let her know how angry I am about it. Not looking forward to it as confrontation with your MIL is never an easy thing!

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ If you go to www.mybump.co.uk they have examples of heartbeats/kicks ~ its like a big 'boof'  if that makes sense!!?!!

Vivienne ~ Good luck with the MIL tomorrow! I think you have every right to let her know ho wunhappy you are that she didnt tell you ~ I know she has loyalties to her son, but Jamie is her grandson, and you're her DIL, so she should think of you all as a family now. I hope it doesnt go too badly for you! 

Just to let you know I braved the dentist today, and yes, I cried  mostly as she was flossing my teeth  They even called DH up from the waiting room to come and hold my hand  

Oh well! 
Oh yes, added a piccie to the gallery of one of L ola's babies. Please do ignore the wallpaper, its horrid, we havent changed it since we moved in. Most of our DIY/redecorating took a back seat for IUI'S/IVF's so its only now we are doing things. I've bought the paint, and new bedthrows etc ... just a shame L ola decided to give birth in the bedroom thats all 

Marie xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wolla

Aww Marie - the kitten is so cute - you must be so proud!!  good job they arrived before your doppler - I can imagine you chasing poor L ola around the house trying to dopple her.

Viv - good luck for chat with MIL - hope it doesn't get you too stressed.  Like Marie says she has a duty to you and her grandchildren too - just try and stay calm hun. xx

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Blimey ... 3 posts in one day ....    You joke Wolla, but when L ola was in labour, I rang my mum all worried for her, and said 'I wish I had my doppler now, so I could make sure the kittens are alright'     

Poor L ola, she'd have given birth covered in doppler gel  

Marie xx


----------



## alex28

marielou - thought i would update you - came home from work tonight with poppy all clingly etc and then she ran upstairs and i could not find her - eventually found her in the wardrobe and then her labour started and in 1 1/2 hours she gave birth to 3 little kittens!  2 black and one the same as her - all nice and healthy, have been putting food beside her as she has not moved since giving birth at 7 this evening.  will post pic in gallery when i can.  hope yours are ok too!


----------



## Marielou

Awwww Alex!!! Congratulations!!     So the scan was wrong then    How cute!! Well done to Poppy! 
L ola got up today, and was rummaging around in the spare room ... we usually keep the door shut but I was looking for my baby things that I've collected over the years.  Anyway, I saw L ola in the hallway, and asked her why she wasnt with her kittens (yes I do talk to my cats    ) and then I realised, she had a kitten in her mouth, and she was trying to move them to the 2nd bedroom!!!!!  We had to shoo her back to the box in our bedroom with the kitten, as theres no way we'd ever find the kittens again in the 2nd bedroom! 


Drama in my family ~ Morgan (7 months) stopped breathing this morning.  Lisa (Mummy) checked on her while she was sleeping in her pushchair, and couldnt see her breathing, so she picked her up, and she was floppy, and had stopped breathing.  She grabbed her out of the chair, and gave her mouth to mouth (the though of her doing that makes me cry   ) and dialled 999 ~ bless her, she was all on her own.  The ambulance was there within 5 minutes, and Morgan is doing fine now, thank God.   I don't know what we'd do without Morgan.   Poor Lisa has been crying this morning, I think she's in shock, bless her. 

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Maire, how scary for your sister. I don't know what I would do if that happened to me. We went on a first aid course for babies before Jamie was born but I can't remember much of it now. Do they know what caused it with Morgan? 

Alex, what is it with all the cats giving birth! Are you keeping any of them?

Wolla, hope you enjoyed yourself last night.

Hi to Lizi, Kitty, Sarah and anyone else.

Went to see Jason's mum this morning. I think she was really embarrassed about the whole situation. She is really angry with him and said they've spent years bailing Jason out after running up debts. I still feel so angry with him and there's still more questions I need to ask him about his debts but he's on a course in Newcastle today and won't be home until late tonight. I feel like I just want him to go and stay at his mums this weekend but I know he won't do that. I'm very tempted to just lock the doors and not let him in!

Right, I need to chill out for a while before I pick up Jamie so I'm off to watch Deal or No Deal.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

My goodness what a day!!
Alex - congrats!
Marie - OMG! Do they know what caused it?? Scarer or what. Big hugs to Morgan 
Viv - I hope you get things sorted out with Jason, but do look after yourself too.

Had a very hectic day at work and have just arrived home in a frazzle. Apologies for asking this here after all the trouble so many of you have had over sibling sperm but I need some expert advice..... I've just picked up a message from our clinic expressing surprise that we haven't taken them up yet on 'sibling sperm' as all the samples have to be destroyed by June 10th - *does that mean we picked one of the last remaining anonymous donors?*
We really were not bothered about keeping the same donor but what with the shortages and being told that they can't use this sperm for anyone else I'm beginning to think there are huge advantages to keeping it (even though we will have to pay through the teeth for it!)
Like I said I feel really bad asking this of you as I know so many have had problems with this issue but I would really value your advice and/or information.
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - what a horrible thing to happen to Morgan. Hope she is doing OK now  
Love your kitten pics. Hoep they are doing OK.
Great news on your doppler & hearing the heartbeat. Must be so reassuring.

Wolla - has your doppler arrived now? Hope you and DH are OK  

Alex- congraultaions on your kittens - can't wait to see the pics     

Viv - hope you and Jason can sort things out   Make sure you take good care of yourself.  

Lizi - we decided to reserve sibling sperm, even though we aren't sure whether we will use it, just to give ourselves that option in the future. Our donor does expire though next year so we'll have to make our minds up quickly! It may be worth reserving some if there is a chance you may want to use it in the future, due to the shortage of donors now. Good luck 

Thanks to you all for all your advice on the 16wk blood tests. I think we'll do without them, as I wouldn't want to take it any further and have the amnio anyway. I am sure the tests would only worry me.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

In answer to your questions, they don't really know why Morgan stopped breathing.    She has got a cold, so they've put it down to that.  Scarey thing is, Morgan has one of those baby monitors with a sensor pad underneath, and the night before, it kept going off ... they assumed it was playing silly bu**ers so turned it off ... now thats scared them so much and she has borrowed Mum's baby monitor (Mum has one for her house too, same model) for use in the pram.  Just until Lisa can relax a little more.  Its really shook the whole family up, to be honest, I was worried about her last night, and I am more determined that ever to buy a monitor with a sensor!  Also, the ambulance people said it was good that Lisa had baby first aid training, so thats something I'm also going to book myself onto, because you just don't ever know.  

Sarah ~ I had no idea that sibling sperm can expire!   Is it the same as frozen embies, in that it can only be frzen for a certain amount of time? 

Lizi ~ Sorry I can't help you with the sperm info    but if you have the money for it, then go for it! 

Viv ~ Did you let Jason in last night?  Maybe time with his mum would be a shock to his system, if he'd go, that is.  Mid you, so close to your due date you might need him near ... could you banish him to the sofa for a night or two? (Mind you, if I told Mark that, he'd laugh at me and just get in bed anyway    ) Hopefully seeing you so upset will shock him into stopping, especially now you're in control of financies. 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - just read your post about Morgan - that must've been so scary for you all.  Hope she's ok now - baby first aid training had never even crossed my mind, but I'm definitely going to make sure DH and I both go on a course before baby's born.

Viv - hope you're ok - did you let him in last night?

Lizi - if you can afford it, I would reserve some sperm - if only so that if you do want to try again at some point you don't have the worry of not being able to find a donor - and you know that this one works.

wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

thanks for all the advice girls! I've spoken to the clinic, it turns out our donor is the last of the anonymous ones! Anyway we've decided we will store the sperm, like you say we know it's a proven donor and it could avoid issues with shortages later.

Baby First aid training - now there's an idea! I wonder how you get some. May ask the medical doctor next door, she specialises in A&E ,maybe she will know.

still enjoying the good weather!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - sounds like a title for a film "The Last of the Anonymous Sperm Donors".  Glad you're enjoying the sunshine - we've got rain up here today - not that I care cos I'm stuck at work anyway!!

Alex - congratulations on your kittens - can't wait to see the pic's.

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lizi, we did a first aid course with St Johns Ambulance but I'm sure the Red Cross do first aid courses for babies too.

Maire, we've also got a monitor with a sensor. We used the Angelcare one with Jamie and we've now got a Tommee Tippee one for the new baby. We wanted to get a different one this time incase they interfered with each other.

Well, I did let Jason in last night only to quiz him about the loan he's taken out. I was just so disgusted at him I did ask him to leave and stay at his mums this weekend but he refused to go and said he loved us and was so sorry but to be honest I've heard it all before. I've now decided I'm not going to get stressed any more about it as I don't want to affect the baby and he is my priority now. Still no signs of anything happening. I'm hoping the midwife will do a membrane sweep on Tuesday when I see her but for now I'll just have to keep trying the raspberry leaf tea.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi everyone

Sorry that I haven't posted for a while. I thought it better to stay away until after my scan, don't like tempting fate etc. Sorry for the me bit of the post. Have had a bit of a rollercoaster the last few days. I jave decided to rehome my youngest dog with the RSPCA but they can't take til Wednesday so have blubbed solidly since making the decision. She fights over toys and food with my other dog and it's a risk I can't take. I know it's the right decision but it doesn't make it any easier.

Now for the up bit of the ride. I went for my seven week scan and despite having only one lead follicle at my last scan, there were TWO strong heartbeats and sacs. I really can't believe that it's twins. It's only been four hours so it hasn't sunk in yet! So out came the tissues again! 

Again, sorry for the me post.

Love and hugs to all the mums and bumps out there.

Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Sam - Huge congratulations - TWINS!!!!! That is fantastic news.        Wow - how exciting! Wishing you all the very best.
Sorry to hear you have had to rehome one of your dogs. Sounds like it is the right decision though for you - especially with twins on the way now! I am sure the RSPCA will find her a lovely home  

Viv - hope you are OK and not getting stressed with all that has been going on   Any signs of baby arriving yet?

Lizi - glad you've made a decision on your donor 

Marie - yes, apparently they can only keep donor sperm for 10 years and ours expires next year, so if we do decide to try for a sibling with the same donor it will need to be pretty soon after this little one arrives! Not sure yet whether we will or not, but at least we have that option.
I hadn't thought about first aid training either. I'll have to look into it too. Didn't know about the baby monitors with sensors either - all this is new to us   Sounds like they are a good idea to have though.
Hope those kittens are OK.

Wolla - hope you are OK  

Alex - how are the kittens doing?

Hope you all have a good weekend. I'm off shopping with a friend who is also expecting. May even buy our first few baby things - very exciting!  

love Sarah
x


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon, 

Been listening in to the baby again this morning, Mark reckons we've got a train in there not a baby   I said well its as expensive as using a train, and it'll most likely be late, so could well be!!  

Tracey ~  You know where I am should you need a natter   

Sam ~ Many congratulations on twins!    I bet you're over the moon!
I was just saying to Tracey we've yet to have DIUI/DIVF twins the other day ... yours are the first! 

Sarah ~ Did you buy any baby things?!

Vivienne ~ Both my sisters have the angel care monitors, and thats the one I plan on buying too.    Is there much difference in the fatures between that and the Tommee Tippee one? 

Lizi ~ I know my sister got her first aid training from a young parents group, but anything like the red cross etc will do it!

Wolla ~ Keep meaning to ask you, have you felt any more kicks from baby?

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, I think all the sensor monitors do pretty much the same thing. An alarm will sound if there is no movement detected from the baby for 20 seconds. Just make sure you put the sensor pad direct under where the baby lies as there was one occasion when Jamie was about 8 months, he'd managed to wriggle up to the top of the cot and the alarm went off. I've never moved so fast in my life but that's the only time that happened. They are great for reassurance.

Sarah, hope you have a good shopping trip.

Tracey, you sound like you're having a really hard time, send you a big   and remember we are all here for you.

Sam, congratulations on twins! How exciting for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your dog, I know how hard it must be for you but you are doing the right thing and the RSPSA will make sure they find a good home. When I was pregnant with Jamie I had to re home one of my cats as he was quite vicious with children and I couldn't take the chance of anything happening. I was heartbroken but I knew I had to do it and he went to a really good home.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. Things are a bit better between Jason and I. We got the baby swings, pram and bath down from the loft and washed everything today. Going to have a madras curry tonight and even   but trust me, not because he's forgiven or that I want to as it's the last thing I feel like, but I just want my baby with me now. I just can't wait to see him and I'm prepared to try anything! Been having a lot of Braxton Hicks so hopefully that's a good sign.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - many congratulations on the twins. So sorry to hear about your dog though. DH asked straight away 'could we take it' and I really wish we could but we looked at each other and knew it was one challenge to many. What I can tell you is that I know a number of people up at the RSCPA in Leics (family conection) and I know they will take the best care in finding your dog a new home.
Viv - good luck with the 
Tracey - 
Got a really busyw/e with lots of guests so can't stop. I have a clinic appointment Monday so will drop in Monday night to fill you in on my details! (DONOR CHAT NIGHT ON MONDAY!!)
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon,

Morgan stopped breathing again today    Lisa had to resussitate again, don't really know any details, except she has been admitted to hospital, and a complaint has been put in about the A&E department of the hospital, as they sent her away without checking her last week.         They are doing a 'breathing monitor' of her over the next 24 hours and then some investigative tests.    My mum had her last night, and said she was worried, as her breathing was irratic,  and she's now said she won't have her overnight until she's done a first aid course, which she will sort out tomorrow.  I look after Morgan quite frequently too, so I think I'm going to book into one as well.  

Lizi ~ Good luck for your appt tomorrow   

Vivienne ~ Hope things get moving soon!

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - I do hope Morgan is OK. What a scary time for you all . Hope the hospital will do some checks now and find out why it happened.
Glad the baby is doing well. Must be great to be able to listen in!

Lizi - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow   

Tracey   Thinking of you. Hope all is OK.

Viv - glad things are improving with Jason. Hope the curry and   are making things happen!!

Wolla - hope you are OK.

Sam - have you come back down to earth yet?? Hope you are keeping well.

Alex - how are the kittens?

We had a good shopping trip today! Looked at loads of prams, cots etc etc for baby. Got lots of ideas though didn't buy any today. Did manage to get some nice maternity clothes though. Now just waiting for the bump to appear so I can wear them  

love to all
Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Marie - hope Morgan is ok and they find out what's causing the problem.

Sam - wow, twins - how exciting!!  Have you come back down to earth yet?

Viv - glad things are getting better between you & Jason.  Can't believe that you've only got 3 days to go - hope the curry and   do the trick and get baby moving.

Sarah - it's great when you start looking at cots and prams and things isn't it - makes it all seem a bit more real.

Kitty - hope you're well

I felt the baby moving quite a bit on Sat night - it's just a kind of rumbling feeling at the moment, can't wait to feel some proper kicks.  My niece came to stay at the weekend and kept looking at my tummy and asking "is it coming out yet?" 

DH (at last) has started taking an interest, and has suggested that we go and look at baby stuff on his next day off - he even looked in the room that will be the nursery, and started saying "well, we can put the cot here......."  

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, how scary about Morgan, really hope she's ok. At least she's in hospital where they can keep an eye on her and hopefully find out what's wrong with her.

Lizi, good luck with your appointment today.

Sarah, glad you enjoyed your shopping trip. It's so nice to look at all the baby stuff. Even now, I can't stop looking in the baby's wardrobe and imagining what he'll be like in all the wee outfits.

Wolla, how cute about your niece. Glad your DH is taking an interest. Has he felt the baby move yet?

Still no sign of anything happening. Tried everything and nothing is working. I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow so hoping she'll give me a membrane sweep but I know sometimes they won't do it before the due date so I'm feeling a bit anxious about the appointment. 

Hi to everyone else

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Morgan had a scan last night, she has a shadow on her lung.  First Dr told Lisa it was cancer   but a second Dr said its highly unlikely in a baby so young (being in the lung and all)  They now suspect either a chest infeciton, pneumonia, reflux, or a strawberrry birthmark (she has a strawberry birthmark above her right eye, and apparently its common for them to have internal birthmarks also) 

Anyway, today she's having a tube put down her throat so they can look into her lungs, apparently she will be out for 24 hours?!    In a way its a relief they have found something, and not too serious, because it gives us a reason for her stopping breathing. 

Vivienne ~ Hope the MW will do a sweep tomorrow, and can perhaps start things off    I bet you're itching to meet your baby! 

Wolla ~ So lovely that DH is getting involved ~ I bet your growing bump and the kicks are making it more real for him.    We're looking for Nursery furniture this week too ~ I am sooo confused, as the wardrobes etc seem so expensive in Mothercare/mamas and papas.  We're not buying a cot yet, as baby will be in a moses basket in with us for the first few months, but we're asking for money/vouchers for the baby for Christmas, so we can go have a look in January to order one.    
Re: changing tables, I am so unsure about getting a normal wooden one, for around £100 which has no drawers, or spending another £100 and getting one with drawers and storage space, so I can keep the sleepsuits/vests etc in there.  

Sarah ~ I really need to buy some maternity tops! I love looking and wondering what we will buy, but I am confused!  

Tracey ~ All the best for your appt tomorrow    

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Can't feel the kicks from the outside yet, so DH can't join in with the fun - am hoping it won't be long now though.

Marie - glad they've found the cause of Morgan's breathing problems - Lisa must've been scared stiff when the 1st doc told her it was cancer though  .  Hope the tube thing goes ok and they can sort it out once and for all.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Just to remind you all about tonight ....

  Donor night in Chat Garden room 8~10pm TONIGHT! All welcome!


----------



## Marielou

Tracey ~ Bet Max is getting spoilt rotten!  Make sure you get them to babysit whie you go for a lie down if you don't feel well   

Will miss you in chat tonight!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

I think I turned up late for chat, no one from here was there (IYKWIM)

Marie - hugs for Morgan. Fancy telling her it was ca with out doing proper tests!   I have a strawb on my liver (not telling where the other one is), it's caused the odd problem but providing I keep in good health it's not an issue.

Viv - sorry little one is not moving out from the mothership!

Appointment did not go well, iron levels have crashed and I'm having to stop work early, which means giving back the computer so coming on FF may get more difficult.  Oh and no more scans (unless there is a big problem) so I'm not a happy bunny.
Please forgive the general lack of personals, got to go do some modding while I still can!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57967.0.html

Marie xx


----------

